# Real or taking the P...?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I know this is a touchy subject... designer dogs, hybred dogs, cross breeds with a fancy (weird) name... what ever you want to call them... But I think it's going too far now... I found a website with breed names on... and I know some of these do exist... like Labradoodle, Cockapoo's etc, but do ALL of them ?! I've never heared of some of them, just curious as to if they are infact real, or someone's taking the michael... 

*Bugg* - Pug / Boston terrier

*Chorkie* - Chihuahua / Yorkshire Terrier

*Cavapom* - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel / Pomeranian

*Shih-Pooh* - Shih-Tzu / Poodle

*Bogle *- Boxer / Beagle

*Borador *- Border collie / Labrador retriever

*Pompapoo* - Pomeranian / Toy Poodle

*Yorkipoo *- Yorkie / Poodle

*American Eagle Dog* - American Eskimo / Beagle

*Bagel Hound* - Basset Hound and Beagle

*Brat *- Boston Terrier / Rat Terrier

*Chiweenie* - Chihuahua / Dachshund

*Cojack *- Corgi / Jack Russell

*Daug* - Dachshund / Pug

*Jack Chi *- Jack Russell / Chihuahua

*Peek-a-Pom* - Pekingese / Pomeranian

...There was more, but you get the idea. :confused1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I found a site to dont know if its the same but they have pictures too....

Dog Breeds A to Z All Purebreds and Cross Breeds

i think it will get worse dont you think....:frown2:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I Think They Are Called Pets ......


----------



## Mojobabes (Feb 13, 2009)

i dont know on the vailidity of the above names , god knows what aisha would be called haahha a shes a complete mongrel! 
dad was gsd mum was staffyx boxer
a stafford shepherd??
a german staff??
a gerstaffbox?

lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I Think They Are Called Pets ......


I assume you have a dog like this, as in my experience, the only people that really take offence is people who own them. I meant no offence... I was just simply wondering if some of them are true or not.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mojobabes said:


> i dont know on the vailidity of the above names , god knows what aisha would be called haahha a shes a complete mongrel!
> dad was gsd mum was staffyx boxer
> a stafford shepherd??
> a german staff??
> ...


Aye thats a hard one....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think its just people trying to start a breed to me they are just classed as mongrals that we know who there parents are so guess they could be classed as a part pedigree even though all the pedigree will be known untill that breed is accepted then i dont know how people can name them such breeds like a once herd of a whippet crossed with a Jack russel and they came up with Werrier... whats the point its just a terrier cross whippet why try and give them a proper breed name.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> I think its just people trying to start a breed to me they are just classed as mongrals that we know who there parents are so guess they could be classed as a part pedigree even though all the pedigree will be known untill that breed is accepted then i dont know how people can name them such breeds like a once herd of a whippet crossed with a Jack russel and they came up with Werrier... whats the point its just a terrier cross whippet why try and give them a proper breed name.


lol yeah me too mainly i think its rubbish breeders trying to fancy up the name so poeple by cross breeds ok they are nice but half the time you dont know what the health of these poor pups are going to be like.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

carol said:


> lol yeah me too mainly i think its rubbish breeders trying to fancy up the name so poeple by cross breeds ok they are nice but half the time you dont know what the health of these poor pups are going to be like.


could not agree more you cant predict the temprements either as there are some thats such a mix you could get the bad parts from all the breeds or be very lucky and get all the best bits. I also think people charge stupid amounts of money for them.


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi
I think it takes many generations for characturistics to actually breed true to form. 
I find it quite sad that people make money from what are and have always been accidents.
to breed dogs of different breeds together deliberatley to make money and not to better the health or both breeds is wrong.
I have no issue with the development of the labradoodle in australia as it has gone on for many years and the dogs are now breeding true to type.

sorry personal bugbear having a standard poodle

Rachel and the girlies


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Pedigree dogs also can have health problems even with health tests.
I know someone who's pedigree dog has terrible problems.
Health tests do minimize the risks but there is never any guarantee.
Its a shame dogs like humans have to get illnesses.
Look at poor Jade Goody.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

carol said:


> lol yeah me too mainly i think its rubbish breeders trying to fancy up the name so poeple by cross breeds ok they are nice but half the time you dont know what the health of these poor pups are going to be like.


Not all of these breeders are 'rubbish breeders', a lot of them do a lot of health testing before they breed and I don't think anyone would buy a cross breed purely because of the name. As you quite rightly say, these are nice dogs and that might be why people buy them or breed them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucysmom said:


> Hi
> I think it takes many generations for characturistics to actually breed true to form.
> I find it quite sad that people make money from what are and have always been accidents.
> to breed dogs of different breeds together deliberatley to make money and not to better the health or both breeds is wrong.
> ...


I agree with what your saying i think this is how every breed got to how it is today through selective breeding and breeding animals together with the disierd traits that we want in pets and eventually you will have a pedigree if you take note of the parents and off spring in future generations, I dont see the point in people trying to produce new beeds when we have some problems with the more istablished breeds today and i feel they are more importnat i feel breeding these fancy dogs is just adding to the problem of over population.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

spoodlemum said:


> Not all of these breeders are 'rubbish breeders', a lot of them do a lot of health testing before they breed and I don't think anyone would buy a cross breed purely because of the name. As you quite rightly say, these are nice dogs and that might be why people buy them or breed them.


most i see are init for the money and dont bother with tests and then have the cheek to charge outragous price's but then there,s people who want to pay these silly amounts for a cross breed they must have more money than sence.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

spoodlemum said:


> Not all of these breeders are 'rubbish breeders', a lot of them do a lot of health testing before they breed and I don't think anyone would buy a cross breed purely because of the name. As you quite rightly say, these are nice dogs and that might be why people buy them or breed them.


Some poeple may do the tests but id say alot wont. They might not buy because of the name but they will because of looks as with these newer breed names thats been made up coming out we dont know what they are suposed to look like look at all the changes that happen in dogs the british bull dogs standard is now being changed again. I am not meaning to cause upset i just have strong views on this, in my opinion they charge too much too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Pedigree dogs also can have health problems even with health tests.
> I know someone who's pedigree dog has terrible problems.
> Health tests do minimize the risks but there is never any "guarantee".
> Its a shame dogs like humans have to get illnesses.
> Look at poor Jade Goody.


great point 


DKDREAM said:


> Some poeple may do the tests but id say alot wont. They might not buy because of the name but they will because of looks as with these newer breed names thats been made up coming out we dont know what they are suposed to look like look at all the changes that happen in dogs the british bull dogs standard is now being changed again. I am not meaning to cause upset i just have strong views on this, in my opinion they charge too much too.


i see your point but this point is same for breeders of designer crosses and pedigrees, alot of pedigrees are bred for profit and not health checked


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

claire said:


> i see your point but this point is same for breeders of designer crosses and pedigrees, alot of pedigrees are bred for profit and not health checked


Agreed with you i guess it happens all the time and we dont know. People can even fake pedigrees i belive.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I found a site to dont know if its the same but they have pictures too....
> 
> Dog Breeds A to Z All Purebreds and Cross Breeds
> 
> i think it will get worse dont you think....:frown2:


omg I was looking through and i've found a Chimatian - a Chihuahua x Dalmatian....that's awful  you'd have thought a Dalmatian would be too large to breed with a Chihuahua

it's ridiculous, I wish it'd stop.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> omg I was looking through and i've found a Chimatian - a Chihuahua x Dalmatian....that's awful  you'd have thought a Dalmatian would be too large to breed with a Chihuahua
> 
> it's ridiculous, I wish it'd stop.


The dam will be the dalmation i think. I agree thats shocking.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> omg I was looking through and i've found a Chimatian - a Chihuahua x Dalmatian....that's awful  you'd have thought a Dalmatian would be too large to breed with a Chihuahua
> 
> it's ridiculous, I wish it'd stop.


I hope the dad wasn't the dalmation.....


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Problem is the purchases dictate the price when they are willing to pay it!!

I love x breeds but i wouldnt buy them for that reason, i buy them because i think they are special and have lovely qualities...just look at Cody...

I think it is wrong for people to say i have a 'designer dog' i know of someone who does that and as soon as i found out i broke my friendship with them... 

They are not accesaries they are like little humans but with fur!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> omg I was looking through and i've found a Chimatian - a Chihuahua x Dalmatian....that's awful  you'd have thought a Dalmatian would be too large to breed with a Chihuahua
> 
> it's ridiculous, I wish it'd stop.


yeah seen them ages ago and some more like it, can you imagine the problems those poor pups are going to have


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Agreed with you i guess it happens all the time and we dont know. People can even fake pedigrees i belive.


This is what gets me tho, when people go on about health test, kc reg, ect and designer dogs being just for the profit i look at my cassie. A kc reg akita with good bloodline. bred by a total back street breeder, had never been in a house till we fetched her home at 25 weeks old, is still scared at 2 years old of certain things n new people. i just dont think a pedigree always means u get a good dog either as does health test. some of these crosses are bred with more care n attention than pedigrees, as long as they go to a loving home i dont see the problem


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

claire said:


> This is what gets me tho, when people go on about health test, kc reg, ect and designer dogs being just for the profit i look at my cassie. A kc reg akita with good bloodline. bred by a total back street breeder, had never been in a house till we fetched her home at 25 weeks old, is still scared at 2 years old of certain things n new people. i just dont think a pedigree always guarenttes you a good dog niether does health test. some og these crosses are bred with more care n attention than pedigrees, as long as they g to a loving home i dont see the problem


So you don't care if a dog suffers from preventable ill health, as long as it's in a loving home?
Health tests do help prevent this be the dog pure or cross-breed


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, this just reflects what I have said on my introduction thread... it's about personal choice. I don't have any problems with how much people pay for their dogs or what breed they get - that is down to them and personal, no-one else's business! It seems that the people protesting about Labradoodles and other crosses with names are breeders...and let us not forget that all dog breeds are mongrels apart from the wolf! Labradoodles were originally bred in Australia as service dogs ie: guide dogs for people with allergies to dogs - not as a Designer dog breed. Although it is very hit and miss to guarantee that all Labradoodles will not cause allergies, someone has commented that the nature cannot be guaranteed - this is true of many breeds in fact we have a Labradors for many years and found temperament issues. In fact, when I was a vet nurse I frequently encountered breeds with these problems and many were "proper" breeds rather than cross-breeds or mongrels. I personally dislike certain breeds and species but don't bitch about the people who've bought them or how much they've paid for them. Also many breeds cost a Hell of a lot more than the £650 we paid for Ruby our Labradoodle which, although we'd never paid so much before as we'd always had rescue dogs, we don't begrudge paying. What I do disagree with is the cost of the Australian Service Dog which was the "prototype Labradoodle" and sells for up to £3000 - yes, I understand that the importing costs are expensive I cannot personally justify paying that. Yes, I did just go against everything I've said, but that is my exception.

I agree with Colsey that all breeds are our pets and whilst certain people bleat on about health - checks, it is proven that cross-breeds and mongrels tend to be more healthy and healthchecks are no guarantees.
The original question was do these "breeds" exist - well I know definitely of Labradoodles, Golden Doodles, Spoodles, Cockerpoos, Yorkiepoos etc., and whilst labradoodles were bred for purpose, maye things have gone OTT - not as one member said it's just a case of give an accident a posh name to make megabucks. What's wrong with choice???


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Fraid - it's real - unscrupulous breeders trying to con the 'gulliable' in my opinion.
The one that made me laff the most was
A porky!!! though some pratt had crossed a pig with something!
DT


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

omg ive had a peek at this site that was mentioned and i think they have thought of every dog to cross breed with, shocking, my neighbour bought a yorkie/poo, ???? she paid £400 for it, shes not sure if it is a y/p[AND YES SHE WENT FOR THE NAME AND CUTE FACE ON THE NET] SHES TRIED AND TRIED TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THE BREEDER TO NO AVAIL,,, shame


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

rona said:


> So you don't care if a dog suffers from preventable ill health, as long as it's in a loving home?
> Health tests do help prevent this be the dog pure or cross-breed


that is quite rude of you rona to assume that! yeah health test are important but as i was saying it does not ensure good health!. And i dont believe everyone who breeds crosses are evil money grabbing b****rds because we know a lady who breeds labradoodles and the ARE health tested  so regardless of if they r classed as a designer dog or not they are well bred and loved, so wht the price tag is high,even if the are expensive why does it matter if they go to a good loving home


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

ally said:


> Well, this just reflects what I have said on my introduction thread... it's about personal choice. I don't have any problems with how much people pay for their dogs or what breed they get - that is down to them and personal, no-one else's business! It seems that the people protesting about Labradoodles and other crosses with names are breeders...and let us not forget that all dog breeds are mongrels apart from the wolf! Labradoodles were originally bred in Australia as service dogs ie: guide dogs for people with allergies to dogs - not as a Designer dog breed. Although it is very hit and miss to guarantee that all Labradoodles will not cause allergies, someone has commented that the nature cannot be guaranteed - this is true of many breeds in fact we have a Labradors for many years and found temperament issues. In fact, when I was a vet nurse I frequently encountered breeds with these problems and many were "proper" breeds rather than cross-breeds or mongrels. I personally dislike certain breeds and species but don't bitch about the people who've bought them or how much they've paid for them. Also many breeds cost a Hell of a lot more than the £650 we paid for Ruby our Labradoodle which, although we'd never paid so much before as we'd always had rescue dogs, we don't begrudge paying. What I do disagree with is the cost of the Australian Service Dog which was the "prototype Labradoodle" and sells for up to £3000 - yes, I understand that the importing costs are expensive I cannot personally justify paying that. Yes, I did just go against everything I've said, but that is my exception.
> 
> I agree with Colsey that all breeds are our pets and whilst certain people bleat on about health - checks, it is proven that cross-breeds and mongrels tend to be more healthy and healthchecks are no guarantees.
> The original question was do these "breeds" exist - well I know definitely of Labradoodles, Golden Doodles, Spoodles, Cockerpoos, Yorkiepoos etc., and whilst labradoodles were bred for purpose, maye things have gone OTT - not as one member said it's just a case of give an accident a posh name to make megabucks. What's wrong with choice???


good post


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

mongrels dont tend to be more healthy then pedigree dogs it just most people dont bother checking their dogs to see if they do have any underlying problems health wise with them. as most go as pets etc.
i know quite a lot of crossbreeds and alot of times they have something wrong that could have been prevented and the same with pedigree's as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

carol said:


> mongrels dont tend to be more healthy then pedigree dogs it just most people dont bother checking their dogs to see if they do have any underlying problems health wise with them. as most go as pets etc.
> i know quite a lot of crossbreeds and alot of times they have something wrong that could have been prevented and the same with pedigree's as well.


or any less healthy


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

carol said:


> mongrels dont tend to be more healthy then pedigree dogs it just most people dont bother checking their dogs to see if they do have any underlying problems health wise with them. as most go as pets etc.
> i know quite a lot of crossbreeds and alot of times they have something wrong that could have been prevented and the same with pedigree's as well.


good points Carol - also I think with pedigrees once there is a problem lets say for instance HD with the german shepherd, then everytime a GS has a hip problem one assocaites it with HD. In a cross breed no one can be sure what the cross breed is so the illness is not associated with a particular cross.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> good points Carol - also I think with pedigrees once there is a problem lets say for instance HD with the german shepherd, then everytime a GS has a hip problem one assocaites it with HD. In a cross breed no one can be sure what the cross breed is so the illness is not associated with a particular cross.


thanks you got it right on the nose there


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes Carol but with a Labradoodle etc, you know what the cross is... Ruby has HD, but the parents hipscores were amazing; the breeder was very good so had healthchecked their breeding stock. At least Labradoodles etc. haven't been messed about with because the Kennel Club and the breeders deciding the breed should look different... do the breeders suffer? No, the poor dogs do though don't they??? I've treated dogs in this situation and it's tragic! Don't get me wrong, I know there are many bad breeders but as Spoodles' mum says they aren't all like that and if truth be told, I personally find that as I've said before, from experience on other forums I've noticed that the people who are usually bleating about Labradoodles etc. are breeders who feel jealous or threatened by the Labradoodle who is now the 
8th most popular dog in the country (with good cause) and life is just too short to be bitching like that. I prefer to stick to the "Live and let live" motto... it's no-one else's business so butt out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

claire said:


> that is quite rude of you rona to assume that! yeah health test are important but as i was saying it does not ensure good health!. And i dont believe everyone who breeds crosses are evil money grabbing b****rds because we know a lady who breeds labradoodles and the ARE health tested  so regardless of if they r classed as a designer dog or not they are well bred and loved, so wht the price tag is high,even if the are expensive why does it matter if they go to a good loving home


I only replied to the post you had written!!!!
I never said that all health tested dogs will not have any problems, but the chances of things going wrong are reduced massively. 
I never said anything about pedigrees or cross-breeds other than I believe all should have health tests
It doesn't matter to me what dog anybody has or how much they pay for it, as long as all that can be done to prevent an animal suffering has been done.
There are bad breeders in all forms of dog breeding as there are good breeders also


----------



## PARIS&TROY (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know if the names are true or even right but I say why not? 

If dogs were left to be dogs there wouldn't be any pure breeds they don't care who they do! Or what they look like or what job it will be good at? It is us the human who as "designed the pure breeds" so its us that have given the dog the problems that they have?

Arnt the dogs we know and love today just designer dogs of many years ago? The Bull dog bred or "designed"to bring down bulls? We no longer use them for what they were originally bred for, now we breed them to look a certain way is that not "designing"?

I understand that we want, should respect and save our beloved pure breeds in the non inbreeding way, but times move on and things change? 

I had a pure breed King Charles Cavalier Spaniels, a show level kennel club dog, a "designer dog" in it's day and loved him dearly. 

Now I have two Sprocker Spaniels so called "designer dog" from a family home who wasn't as careful with their in season bitch as they should have been and I love them dearly. 

Isn't that, what is really important?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah with them they do know but with most of these crosses they dont know. i breed and i know way way back further than the 3 or 5 generations the kc give out where my dogs come and from like good breeders should.
i look after lots of labradoodles over the years they are nice dogs very happy go lucky.
and think its a shame you think breeders are threaten by them. 
i dont as people want all different breeds not just one breed.
personally if i could have a wolf or 6, id be very very happy lol lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

PARIS&TROY said:


> I don't know if the names are true or even right but I say why not?
> 
> If dogs were left to be dogs there wouldn't be any pure breeds they don't care who they do! Or what they look like or what job it will be good at? It is us the human who as "designed the pure breeds" so its us that have given the dog the problems that they have?
> 
> ...


great post


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

PARIS&TROY said:


> If dogs were left to be dogs there wouldn't be any pure breeds they don't care who they do! Or what they look like or what job it will be good at? It is us the human who as "designed the pure breeds" so its us that have given the dog the problems that they have?
> 
> good point but then most of the breeds we know wouldnt make it to cross breed anyway they would die out as cant hunt for food.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

ally said:


> Yes Carol but with a Labradoodle etc, you know what the cross is... Ruby has HD, but the parents hipscores were amazing; the breeder was very good so had healthchecked their breeding stock. At least Labradoodles etc. haven't been messed about with because the Kennel Club and the breeders deciding the breed should look different... do the breeders suffer? No, the poor dogs do though don't they??? I've treated dogs in this situation and it's tragic! Don't get me wrong, I know there are many bad breeders but as Spoodles' mum says they aren't all like that and if truth be told, I personally find that as I've said before, from experience on other forums I've noticed that the people who are usually bleating about Labradoodles etc. are breeders who feel jealous or threatened by the Labradoodle who is now the
> 8th most popular dog in the country (with good cause) and life is just too short to be bitching like that. I prefer to stick to the "Live and let live" motto... it's no-one else's business so butt out!


Do we know what the cross is? do we really? 
I like the I have nothing against the labradoodle - think they are fun dogs! but if I want a lab i'll buy a lab and if I want a poodle i'll buy a poodle ! not a cross that could contain four different breeds ! Joking NOT!
DT


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

This is one of the reason's i bought a cross breed dog.
Crossbreeds have traditionally been considered to be clever, healthy, long-lived dogs, and crossbreeds probably do benefit from hybrid vigour.
Not to match my Gucci shoes and bag.rrr:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> This is one of the reason's i bought a cross breed dog.
> Crossbreeds have traditionally been considered to be clever, healthy, long-lived dogs, and crossbreeds probably do benefit from hybrid vigour.
> Not to match my Gucci shoes and bag.rrr:


Not impressed with the 2009 gucci myself - the last bag they produced that was half decent was the horsebit ! but that's only my opinion!


----------



## PARIS&TROY (Jan 28, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not impressed with the 2009 gucci myself - the last bag they produced that was half decent was the horsebit ! but that's only my opinion!


Thats a whole new forum!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not impressed with the 2009 gucci myself - the last bag they produced that was half decent was the horsebit ! but that's only my opinion!


Have to say though the quality of their watches are 1st class. Had mine since my 30th birthday - 10 years ago  Still looks like new. Nice quality and understated class - looks really good when I am stroking my pure bred Golden Retriever


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Strange how everyone tend to think crossbreeds are more healthier than peds,a common misconception ?

My hubby had a crossbred dog,cost him thousands in vet bills,at the age of 3 there was nothing more the vet could do for him,so they had no choice but to let him go on his journey to rainbow bridge.

Surely by breeding you aim to produce healthy dogs with a solid temperament,now correct me if I'm wrong by using breeds that are known to have the same issues such as H/D,H/C,PRA, etc isn't that a possible disaster in the making ?


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

"All" I want is for a breeder to want the best for their dogs and pups, I want them to care about the future health of the pups, I want them to care where they home the dogs, I want them to breed responsibly - e.g. not breed from a dog with a bad temprament, etc. I want them to have done the best they can and can feel proud that they send their pups into the world to the best of their ability. I do expect them to make a profit but I do hope that that isn't the driving force for going into breeding.
I want an owner to think carefully about their choice of breed/cross breed, I want them to get a dog that is going to fit into their lives (now and in the future) and give the best chance for permanent homes, I want them to get a pet from a breeder that they are confident is responsible and has done all the above and has given the pup the best start in life. I think this is worth paying for.
Personally what breed name is given isn't important to me. I understand and appreciate that if someone shows dogs then it will be to them and knowing the charecteristics of a breed is important. But the above principles still stand whichever.

I don't think I'm alone in these wishes......

Sh xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

PARIS&TROY said:


> Thats a whole new forum!


Well quote Colsey then and NOT me!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> "All" I want is for a breeder to want the best for their dogs and pups, I want them to care about the future health of the pups, I want them to care where they home the dogs, I want them to breed responsibly - e.g. not breed from a dog with a bad temprament, etc. I want them to have done the best they can and can feel proud that they send their pups into the world to the best of their ability. I do expect them to make a profit but I do hope that that isn't the driving force for going into breeding.
> I want an owner to think carefully about their choice of breed/cross breed, I want them to get a dog that is going to fit into their lives (now and in the future) and give the best chance for permanent homes, I want them to get a pet from a breeder that they are confident is responsible and has done all the above and has given the pup the best start in life. I think this is worth paying for.
> Personally what breed name is given isn't important to me. I understand and appreciate that if someone shows dogs then it will be to them and knowing the charecteristics of a breed is important. But the above principles still stand whichever.
> 
> ...


What a lovely caring person you are - if everyone was like you we would be living in a much nicer world (I can feel a song coming on - brb:thumbup


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Shazach said:


> "All" I want is for a breeder to want the best for their dogs and pups, I want them to care about the future health of the pups, I want them to care where they home the dogs, I want them to breed responsibly - e.g. not breed from a dog with a bad temprament, etc. I want them to have done the best they can and can feel proud that they send their pups into the world to the best of their ability. I do expect them to make a profit but I do hope that that isn't the driving force for going into breeding.
> I want an owner to think carefully about their choice of breed/cross breed, I want them to get a dog that is going to fit into their lives (now and in the future) and give the best chance for permanent homes, I want them to get a pet from a breeder that they are confident is responsible and has done all the above and has given the pup the best start in life. I think this is worth paying for.
> Personally what breed name is given isn't important to me. I understand and appreciate that if someone shows dogs then it will be to them and knowing the charecteristics of a breed is important. But the above principles still stand whichever.
> 
> ...


You're NOT 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Shazach said:


> "All" I want is for a breeder to want the best for their dogs and pups, I want them to care about the future health of the pups, I want them to care where they home the dogs, I want them to breed responsibly - e.g. not breed from a dog with a bad temprament, etc. I want them to have done the best they can and can feel proud that they send their pups into the world to the best of their ability. I do expect them to make a profit but I do hope that that isn't the driving force for going into breeding.
> I want an owner to think carefully about their choice of breed/cross breed, I want them to get a dog that is going to fit into their lives (now and in the future) and give the best chance for permanent homes, I want them to get a pet from a breeder that they are confident is responsible and has done all the above and has given the pup the best start in life. I think this is worth paying for.
> Personally what breed name is given isn't important to me. I understand and appreciate that if someone shows dogs then it will be to them and knowing the charecteristics of a breed is important. But the above principles still stand whichever.
> 
> ...


Wonderful post. Well said


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> good points Carol - also I think with pedigrees once there is a problem lets say for instance HD with the german shepherd, then everytime a GS has a hip problem one assocaites it with HD. In a cross breed no one can be sure what the cross breed is so the illness is not associated with a particular cross.


With a cross breed you do know what the breeds are - mine are a poodle and a spaniel!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

ally said:


> I personally find that as I've said before, from experience on other forums I've noticed that the people who are usually bleating about Labradoodles etc. are breeders who feel jealous or threatened by the Labradoodle who is now the
> 8th most popular dog in the country (with good cause) and life is just too short to be bitching like that. I prefer to stick to the "Live and let live" motto... it's no-one else's business so butt out!


 This is not something I would be joyous about myself - I would be more concerned about the amount of puppy farmers and BYB that have jumped onto the bandwagon due to the popularity!
Have you noticed the amount of labradoodles going into rescue of late?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

If you cross a dog.. its up to you what you call it.. they are all loved by somebody.....

I believe I have heard lots of those names mentioned before...


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Have you noticed the amount of labradoodles going into rescue of late?


Think you will find there are more of a different kind of breed in shelter's.
Not labradoodles!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Think you will find there are more of a different kind of breed in shelter's.
> Not labradoodles!


Obviously the staffie and the staffie cross take top spot but taking into consideration that the labradoodles and types are a reletavily new breed I think it is alarming at the amount that are in rescue!
DT


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Obviously the staffie and the staffie cross take top spot but taking into consideration that the labradoodles and types are a reletavily new breed I think it is alarming at the amount that are in rescue!
> DT


Labradoodles have been a breed for many years its just that they may have not been called labradoodles then...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Colsy said:


> This is one of the reason's i bought a cross breed dog.
> Crossbreeds have traditionally been considered to be clever, healthy, long-lived dogs, and crossbreeds probably do benefit from hybrid vigour.
> Not to match my Gucci shoes and bag.rrr:


this is part of a quote from veterinarian Libbye Miller who spoke out on PETA at Westminster show
"Adorable mixed breedsget cancer,epilepsy,heart disease & orthopedic problems just like pure breds. I see it everyday in my practice, but mixed breed dogs arnt tracked like the pure breeds so they have a reputation as being "healthier", that is actually undeserved in many cases.

It is so sad that a lot of folks, including young veterinarians buy into the "HYBRID VIGOR" balony.

The fanciers of the breeds those you see exhibiting their dogs at Westminster & other dog shows work very hard to eliminate serious genetic conditions.They screen breeding stock with every available test.They research pedigrees before breeding into lines, to check for similar clearences in those animals.They contribute money to research organisations to further work being done to track down genetic problems. They have made great progress so far & they continue to work hard at it.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> this is part of a quote from veterinarian Libbye Miller who spoke out on PETA at Westminster show
> "Adorable mixed breedsget cancer,epilepsy,heart disease & orthopedic problems just like pure breds. I see it everyday in my practice, but mixed breed dogs arnt tracked like the pure breeds so they have a reputation as being "healthier", that is actually undeserved in many cases.
> 
> It is so sad that a lot of folks, including young veterinarians buy into the "HYBRID VIGOR" balony.
> ...


That was an interesting post. Thank you.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> What a lovely caring person you are - if everyone was like you we would be living in a much nicer world (I can feel a song coming on - brb:thumbup





DoubleTrouble said:


> You're NOT
> xxx





rona said:


> Wonderful post. Well said


Thanks all! But Lil's mum - you're running my reputation - I'm really quite horrid! 

PS Where's my song?:001_tongue:

Sh xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Here you go shazach

YouTube - Elton John I Got The Whole Hands In My World/Your Song


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Why don't you just say there is no place on this forum for crossbreeds and you hate them!!
Much easier than beating about the bush.
Think us crossbreed owners are sick to death of it.
Do i ever say anything rude about any breeds or dogs.
As the title of this thread says Real Or Taking The P...?
Think thats what some of you are doing.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Why don't you just say there is no place on this forum for crossbreeds and you hate them!!
> Much easier than beating about the bush.
> Think us crossbreed owners are sick to death of it.
> Do i ever say anything rude about any breeds or dogs.
> ...


Awww come on don't be like that. No one hates crossbreeds -who has said that?

Awww you poor wee thing, we love you and we love your labradoodles:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Why don't you just say there is no place on this forum for crossbreeds and you hate them!!
> Much easier than beating about the bush.
> Think us crossbreed owners are sick to death of it.
> Do i ever say anything rude about any breeds or dogs.
> ...


i totally see why u r annoyed, ive been a member on here a long while n see it all the time off the same people


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ally said:


> Yes Carol but with a Labradoodle etc, you know what the cross is... Ruby has HD, but the parents hipscores were amazing; the breeder was very good so had healthchecked their breeding stock. At least Labradoodles etc. haven't been messed about with because the Kennel Club and the breeders deciding the breed should look different... do the breeders suffer? No, the poor dogs do though don't they??? I've treated dogs in this situation and it's tragic! Don't get me wrong, I know there are many bad breeders but as Spoodles' mum says they aren't all like that and if truth be told, I personally find that as I've said before, from experience on other forums I've noticed that the people who are usually bleating about Labradoodles etc. are breeders who feel jealous or threatened by the Labradoodle who is now the
> 8th most popular dog in the country (with good cause) and life is just too short to be bitching like that. I prefer to stick to the "Live and let live" motto... it's no-one else's business so butt out!


i think youre so wrong if you think people are jelouse that your breed is so popular, you wont find many in the show world that welcome this, my breed is becoming more popular & it only concerns me & other people who love our breed, more & more huskies are now being bred in puppy farms, etc as the unscrupulous cash in on their popularity, more are ending up in rescue so all these poor dogs are suffering. I pray my breed never gets to number 8!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Why don't you just say there is no place on this forum for crossbreeds and you hate them!!
> Much easier than beating about the bush.
> Think us crossbreed owners are sick to death of it.
> Do i ever say anything rude about any breeds or dogs.
> ...


we have been here time and time and time again.
I think I can speak for the majority when I say we DONT dislike the breeds - if I could resuce one I would - thats how much I dislike them!!!!

I for one (can't speak for the others here) am sick to deaf of seeing extortinate price tags attached to these dogs in an attempt to con gullible owners into thinking that they are purchasing a rare thoroughbreed!!! and I am ever sicker of defenders telling me how caring and considerate the breeders are and how healthy and clever the offsprings are! 
DT


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i think youre so wrong if you think people are jelouse that your breed is so popular you wont find many in the show world that welcome this, my breed is becoming more popular & it only concerns me & other people who love our breed, more & more huskies are now being bred in puppy farms, etc as the unscrupulous cash in on their popularity, more are ending up in rescue so all these poor dogs are suffering. I pray my breed never gets to number 8!!!


i lived next door to one(bred huskys) i know a few of them that have been given away due to behavioural problems


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Why don't you just say there is no place on this forum for crossbreeds and you hate them!!
> Much easier than beating about the bush.
> Think us crossbreed owners are sick to death of it.
> Do i ever say anything rude about any breeds or dogs.
> ...


I have nothing against cross breeds at all infact as a child my dad had a lovley ginger cross breed named sophie i wish i knew what breed she was she was such a fantastic dog and when i wanted a dog i actually looked around rescue centres for a cross breed simalor to her she was so beautiful. To say we hate cross breeds is wrong, my 1st ever dog is blaze a whippet, im saying whippet i dont have papers for him but hes a pure whippet i belive as i saw both parents but he could be a cross i dont care i love him all the same, all i was highlighting in my posts was the fact that people who breed them make up daft names whats the point, why not just say its a cocker spaniel cross springer spaniel rather then trying to class them as a "breed the Sprocker" there is so many dogs that dont have homes and people who are breeding like this are just adding to problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i think youre so wrong if you think people are jelouse that your breed is so popular you wont find many in the show world that welcome this, my breed is becoming more popular & it only concerns me & other people who love our breed, more & more huskies are now being bred in puppy farms, etc as the unscrupulous cash in on their popularity, more are ending up in rescue so all these poor dogs are suffering. I pray my breed never gets to number 8!!!


That is exactly what I said above Noushka with realtion to the labradoodle.
xxxx
Think I'm opting out of this now as some are getting rather touchy!!!
love
DT


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> i lived next door to one(bred huskys) i know a few of them that have been given away due to behavioural problems


thats so sad

& as i've said before i love all dogs, i just dont agree with breeding any dog just for money.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

So why dont you all contact the breeder's instead of getting to us pet owner's.
I love my dog's for what they are, not the price tags they fell off ages ago.
Google the breeders and complain i am sure they would give you the answer's you are looking for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that some people are so entrenched with their own opinions on this type of subject, that some are not reading the posts in the right frame of mind, taking offence when there really is no need. This is on both sides not just one.
Everybody on this forum wants happy healthy dogs, everyone on this forum wants puppy farms to stop.
Nobody cares if a dog is pure or cross, just that it is loved


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My first ever dog as a child was a good old fashioned mongrel. She was fantastic -even produced white chalky poo poos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

claire said:


> i totally see why u r annoyed, ive been a member on here a long while n see it all the time off the same people


Well if it upsets you that much I suggest you put those 'same ' people on ignore as I have just done to yourself and Colsey!!
No problem!!!!
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I think that some people are so entrenched with their own opinions on this type of subject, that some are not reading the posts in the right frame of mind, taking offence when there really is no need. This is on both sides not just one.
> Everybody on this forum wants happy healthy dogs, everyone on this forum wants puppy farms to stop.
> Nobody cares if a dog is pure or cross, just that it is loved


Good one Rona!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is exactly what I said above Noushka with realtion to the labradoodle.
> xxxx
> Think I'm opting out of this now as some are getting rather touchy!!!
> love
> DT


yes i agree , i think its time to go xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rona said:


> I think that some people are so entrenched with their own opinions on this type of subject, that some are not reading the posts in the right frame of mind, taking offence when there really is no need. This is on both sides not just one.
> Everybody on this forum wants happy healthy dogs, everyone on this forum wants puppy farms to stop.
> Nobody cares if a dog is pure or cross, just that it is loved


great post


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Why should i ignore!
I have as much right to stick up for my breed of dog ,and have a right to post on here.
I am certain if i ran anyone's dog down they would do the same!
I am never rude or need to be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well if it upsets you that much I suggest you put those 'same ' people on ignore as I have just done to yourself and Colsey!!
> No problem!!!!
> DT


i cant understand why u are all getting so shirty with someone for owning a cross breed like was said before why dont u google the breeders n get on at them.

so much for having an opinion, it appears if u disagree with dt slightly or have a different opinion u get ignored! so much for a forum to be a place of different views  very grown up


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Why should i ignore!
> I have as much right to stick up for my breed of dog ,and have a right to post on here.
> I am certain if i ran anyone's dog down they would do the same!
> I am never rude or need to be.


point me in the direction of the posts/ threads that have run down ur breed of dog? If they have that is bang out of order, but I cannot see any???


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I think that some people are so entrenched with their own opinions on this type of subject, that some are not reading the posts in the right frame of mind, taking offence when there really is no need. This is on both sides not just one.
> Everybody on this forum wants happy healthy dogs, everyone on this forum wants puppy farms to stop.
> Nobody cares if a dog is pure or cross, just that it is loved


i agree good post,


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> point me in the direction of the posts/ threads that have run down ur breed of dog? If they have that is bang out of order, but I cannot see any???


its not just tonight tho is it dusty if ur honest??? its an on going thing ive read it all soooooooooo many times


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

who will get the last say before this is locked....


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> I think that some people are so entrenched with their own opinions on this type of subject, that *some are not reading the posts in the right frame of mind, taking offence when there really is no need*. This is on both sides not just one.
> Everybody on this forum wants happy healthy dogs, everyone on this forum wants puppy farms to stop.
> Nobody cares if a dog is pure or cross, just that it is loved


Absolutely. Well said.
This has got ridiculous again.

Just for the record, I have now had four cross-breeds and one bred.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

If health tested then a crossbreed has the same chance of the best start into life just like a pedigree does.

In first crosses (pedigree to pedigree) hereditary diseases can carry across....where mongrels (cross to cross) tend to be more healthier and sturdier than pedigrees and alot of studies have proven that. With Mongrels 99 % of the time crossings are happening to unrelated individuals. This means that mongrels should have a higher resistance to canine diseases....

....and u have to see the rescue situation that way....the irresponsible owners are dumping their dogs and if its not a labradoodle they dump i somehow know for sure it would be some other poor dog whatever breed or xbreed being dumped by this people.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

No one on this thread has slated mongrels, heinz 57s or crossbreeds. I have just read it and re read it.

Come on everyone.

Give your pooched a big cuddle.

Chin up.

Pick ur dum dums up.

lets all be friends :thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Natik said:


> If health tested then a crossbreed has the same chance of the best start into life just like a pedigree does.
> 
> In first crosses (pedigree to pedigree) hereditary diseases can carry across....where mongrels (cross to cross) tend to be more healthier and sturdier than pedigrees and alot of studies have proven that. With Mongrels 99 % of the time crossings are happening to unrelated individuals. This means that mongrels should have a higher resistance to canine diseases....
> 
> ....and u have to see the rescue situation that way....the irresponsible owners are dumping their dogs and if its not a labradoodle they dump i somehow know for sure it would be some other poor dog whatever breed or xbreed being dumped by this people.


I agree its probably because the gene pool is larger Good post


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> No one on this thread has slated mongrels, heinz 57s or crossbreeds. I have just read it and re read it.
> 
> Come on everyone.
> 
> ...


Is that the Jo Cocker song I hear?........


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

claire said:


> its not just tonight tho is it dusty if ur honest??? its an on going thing ive read it all soooooooooo many times


The way I read it Claire and this is my way of thinking too. Is that peeps do not have a problem with any crossbreed, heinz, mongrel or for that matter pedigree dogs.

if that dog is bred ethically by professional, caring breeders then we would have a lot of happier dogs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> point me in the direction of the posts/ threads that have run down ur breed of dog? If they have that is bang out of order, but I cannot see any???


Thanks for posting that Lilys Mum xxx would have missed it if you had not quoted it.
I for one have never ever run down the breed - I have said time and time again the ones I have met I have been very fond of) (really taken by them). 
I would suggest anyone that says either myself or anyone else has run down the breed reads this full thread very carefully!

I am guilty of running down the breeder YES - but I am just as likely to run down any pedigree breeder if I think they are breeding irresponsible!!! and often do!
DT

Please get you facts right!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Is that the Jo Cocker song I hear?........


not heard that one -go get it and I will have a listen lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> this is part of a quote from veterinarian Libbye Miller who spoke out on PETA at Westminster show
> "Adorable mixed breedsget cancer,epilepsy,heart disease & orthopedic problems just like pure breds. I see it everyday in my practice, but mixed breed dogs arnt tracked like the pure breeds so they have a reputation as being "healthier", that is actually undeserved in many cases.
> 
> It is so sad that a lot of folks, including young veterinarians buy into the "HYBRID VIGOR" balony.
> ...


not according to this vet, i'm going now lol


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Who care's as long as the dog is alive and living in a well cared for home.
Go find the breeder's you dont like and the puppy farms,a much better way to spend your spare time.:wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> The way I read it Claire and this is my way of thinking too. Is that peeps do not have a problem with any crossbreed, heinz, mongrel or for that matter pedigree dogs.
> 
> if that dog is bred ethically by professional, caring breeders then we would have a lot of happier dogs.


but is that not what ive said from the start of this thread so what is the problem??


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> not according to this vet, i'm going now lol


I guess as mixed breed the vet was referring to crosses and not mongrels?

If he referred to crosses then he is well right that if the parents arent health tested they are likely to suffer the same problems just like the pedigree breeds might do. But responsible cross breeders minimise the risks by health testing and thats all they can do...just like pedigree breeders.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

claire said:


> but is that not what ive said from the start of this thread so what is the problem??


hey? don't go all hormonal on me love.:mad5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> hey? don't go all hormonal on me love.:mad5:


what im gettin at is, why when all ive done is agree with most things that has been put, and said i can see why cross breed owner can get defensive because ive seen em run down before on here by certain people not mentioning no name dt throws a strop am confused


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Claire it happens so often on here its becoming very funny.
Just as well i dont get funny about pedigree dogs ..
I saw the tv programme i never say was that for real..or even slate the one's that where spoken about.
So why all the fuss about crossbreeds:yesnod:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

claire said:


> what im gettin at is, why when all ive done is agree with most things that has been put, and said i can see why cross breed owner can get defensive because ive seen em run down before on here by certain people not mentioning no name dt throws a strop am confused


sorry claire, not really understanding ur lingo - but I feel u r being aggressive towards me and I don;t really know why. So maybe we leave it where it is now cos I don't wanna fall out.

If u do thats fine - but I am a lover not a fighter:cryin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Claire it happens so often on here its becoming very funny.Just as well i dont get funny about pedigree dogs ..I saw the tv programme i never say was that for real..or even slate the one's that where spoken about.So why all the fuss about crossbreeds:yesnod:


I saw the documentory and was horrified and feel that the pedigree dogs should be tested more if possible as it was nasty some of the conditions they sufferd, im not saying testing will rule it totally out but it might help.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> If u do thats fine - but I am a lover not a fighter:cryin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> sorry claire, not really understanding ur lingo - but I feel u r being aggressive towards me and I don;t really know why. So maybe we leave it where it is now cos I don't wanna fall out.
> 
> If u do thats fine - but I am a lover not a fighter:cryin:


not being aggressive toward anyone at all, just saying cos u said u read all the way back! all i did was agree i dint put owt wrong so am stuggling to see why dt has thrown a strop


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

claire said:


> not being aggressive toward anyone at all, just saying cos u said u read all the way back! all i did was agree i dint put owt wrong so am stuggling to see why dt has thrown a strop


well ask dt then


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> well ask dt then


am being ignore lol,


----------



## gilly145 (Oct 19, 2008)

It is interesting reading these posts about crossbreeds because the people against are very aggressive in their words and put others on the defensive. As soon as something is said back to them however, they then change their tune and say that they weren't attacking the dog, just the unscrupulous breeders. It happens in every thread and amounts to nothing more but bullying.

Anyone who is on this forum is a pet/dog lover and therefore love and care for their pooch no matter what breed (or not breed!) and I for one will always stand up for my boy. I would also add that I would never say anything untoward about any dog or breed. I do however think that there are breeders out there that are trying to make a fast buck but these people are breeding all sorts of dogs, not just the crossbreeds we are talking about and perhaps people should direct their anger towards them and not the dog lovers who come on here for advice, friendliness and chat from fellow pet owners.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

gilly145 said:


> It is interesting reading these posts about crossbreeds because the people against are very aggressive in their words and put others on the defensive. As soon as something is said back to them however, they then change their tune and say that they weren't attacking the dog, just the unscrupulous breeders. It happens in every thread and amounts to nothing more but bullying.
> 
> Anyone who is on this forum is a pet/dog lover and therefore love and care for their pooch no matter what breed (or not breed!) and I for one will always stand up for my boy. I would also add that I would never say anything untoward about any dog or breed. I do however think that there are breeders out there that are trying to make a fast buck but these people are breeding all sorts of dogs, not just the crossbreeds we are talking about and perhaps people should direct their anger towards them and not the dog lovers who come on here for advice, friendliness and chat from fellow pet owners.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

gilly145 said:


> It is interesting reading these posts about crossbreeds because the people against are very aggressive in their words and put others on the defensive. As soon as something is said back to them however, they then change their tune and say that they weren't attacking the dog, just the unscrupulous breeders. It happens in every thread and amounts to nothing more but bullying.
> 
> Anyone who is on this forum is a pet/dog lover and therefore love and care for their pooch no matter what breed (or not breed!) and I for one will always stand up for my boy. I would also add that I would never say anything untoward about any dog or breed. I do however think that there are breeders out there that are trying to make a fast buck but these people are breeding all sorts of dogs, not just the crossbreeds we are talking about and perhaps people should direct their anger towards them and not the dog lovers who come on here for advice, friendliness and chat from fellow pet owners.


good post Jilly - but I don't think i've been agressive in any of my posts - If anything I think the boot is normally on the other foot as it happens.
regards
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh dear -another song has just come in to my head.

I have to share.

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall

An absolute classic.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I know this is a touchy subject... designer dogs, hybred dogs, cross breeds with a fancy (weird) name... what ever you want to call them... But I think it's going too far now... I found a website with breed names on... and I know some of these do exist... like Labradoodle, Cockapoo's etc, but do ALL of them ?! I've never heared of some of them, just curious as to if they are infact real, or someone's taking the michael...
> 
> *Bugg* - Pug / Boston terrier
> 
> ...


omg where do they get these names from

its the poor dogs i feel sorry been called these stupid designer names


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Oh dear -another song has just come in to my head.
> 
> I have to share.
> 
> ...


One'scome into my head too!!!
Red Red Wine - give some to me !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Think im done with this place all together, aint done or said owt wrong but if you wanna think i have then good for you. take care :001_smile:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

claire said:


> Think im done with this place all together, aint done or said owt wrong but if you wanna think i have then good for you. take care :001_smile:


I dont think you said anything bad ive just read all the posts


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Seems to me if your dog dont fit here you are not welcome.
Shame really thought this was a public forum for pet lovers..


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Seems to me if your dog dont fit here you are not welcome.
> Shame really thought this was a public forum for pet lovers..


Have you been on this site before?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Seems to me if your dog dont fit here you are not welcome.
> Shame really thought this was a public forum for pet lovers..


im sorry you feel like that


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Seems to me if your dog dont fit here you are not welcome.
> Shame really thought this was a public forum for pet lovers..


oow i think ive missed something we are all pet lovers on hereno matter what breed or cross they are!

i just think we have mixed opions!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> oow i think ive missed something we are all pet lovers on hereno matter what breed or cross they are!
> 
> i just think we have mixed opions!


agree..........


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

If this kind of exchange doesn't stop, we will loose some very valuable members, why it can't stay pleasant I really can't understand


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> If this kind of exchange doesn't stop, we will loose some very valuable members, why it can't stay pleasant I really can't understand


rona you would make a very good mediator, have you ever considered it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> rona you would make a very good mediator, have you ever considered it?


No, but I always try to see both sides.
Just watch out if I ever do get into an argument though


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

rona said:


> No, but I always try to see both sides.
> Just watch out if I ever do get into an argument though


Do I have to stand in the corner??? AGAIN!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Did u all have a good valentines night? Fully monty anyone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Do I have to stand in the corner??? AGAIN!


Yep
Will you never learn, nawti girl


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Yep
> Will you never learn, nawti girl


Well all i'll say is your going run out of corners pretty soon - you'll have us all stood in one!
And I'm not wearing the bl**dy pointed hat again - so there!
lol
DT


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Have you been on this site before?


Yes many times and its the same story with crossbreeds.
Yes and the same people joining in.
Perhaps i ought to start a thread about pedigree dogs and how some of them are..
Bu hey no thats not good as all animals are great :thumbup:
Shame some of the dog's cant speak they would have loads to say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well all i'll say is your going run out of corners pretty soon - you'll have us all stood in one!
> And I'm not wearing the bl**dy pointed hat again - so there!
> lol
> DT


God you make me sound awfully boring, maybe I 'll have to have a spatt, fancy a proper challenge DT


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yes many times and its the same story with crossbreeds.
> Yes and the same people joining in.
> Perhaps i ought to start a thread about pedigree dogs and how some of them are..
> Bu hey no thats not good as all animals are great :thumbup:
> Shame some of the dog's cant speak they would have loads to say.


i think this is getting abit silly now


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Okay Here we go agasin LOL
For the members who feel very paranoid (IMO) that their dogs are being condemned please read the OP AGAIN.
The thread is about silly names for Crossbreeds. IMO Yes these are silly names and sillier numpties who are Breeding and naming them.
These are not a breed as they are not getting bred to a type be it Physically or Mentally
Health issue subject I will leave well alone lol
The members who feel their dogs are hated on here WELL -----
I have Cresteds. I joined and my dogs where slated/ hated. Not many people like my Breed as they are totally different from any Ped or Crossbreed as they are Bald.
At one point I was even accused of cruelty because I shave them LOL Did aI throw my dummy out ther pram NO I am still here as each to their own.
IMO No one on this forum have nothing bad to say about your Pets, the Breed maybe but not your own pets personally


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep very silly...:laugh:
So i will leave the topic of crossbreeds alone but hey what should i talk about.
If i cannot join in about my dog's.
I know i will go buy a rat..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Okay Here we go agasin LOL
> For the members who feel very paranoid (IMO) that their dogs are being condemned please read the OP AGAIN.
> The thread is about silly names for Crossbreeds. IMO Yes these are silly names and sillier numpties who are Breeding and naming them.
> These are not a breed as they are not getting bred to a type be it Physically or Mentally
> ...


I think your dogs are absolutly stunning as i said to you before. Great post!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yep very silly...:laugh:
> So i will leave the topic of crossbreeds alone but hey what should i talk about.
> If i cannot join in about my dog's.
> I know i will go buy a rat..


who says you cant join in??? i didnt read that, when will you realise people arnt against cross breeds theres loads of us who own them on here.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yep very silly...:laugh:
> So i will leave the topic of crossbreeds alone but hey what should i talk about.
> If i cannot join in about my dog's.
> I know i will go buy a rat..


I do not like Rats hate their tails LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

clueless said:


> Okay Here we go agasin LOL
> For the members who feel very paranoid (IMO) that their dogs are being condemned please read the OP AGAIN.
> The thread is about silly names for Crossbreeds. IMO Yes these are silly names and sillier numpties who are Breeding and naming them.
> These are not a breed as they are not getting bred to a type be it Physically or Mentally
> ...


Good post :yesnod: 



Colsy said:


> Yep very silly...:laugh:
> So i will leave the topic of crossbreeds alone but hey what should i talk about.
> If i cannot join in about my dog's.
> I know i will go buy a rat..


This is a forum for all of us to talk about our pets. In my opinion and many others on here, it doesn't matter whether you have a crossbreed or a pedigree. The most important thing should be that the animal is healthy and well loved.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes but why are they slated all the b***** time.
They are just dog's like the rest of the bunch.
I never named them doodles,DD or whatever they are called.
My dog's are called Elmo,Freya and Hunny B.
I love all animals this is why i joined this forum,not to moan and bl**** groan.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yes but why are they slated all the b***** time.
> They are just dog's like the rest of the bunch.
> I never named them doodles,DD or whatever they are called.
> My dog's are called Elmo,Freya and Hunny B.
> I love all animals this is why i joined this forum,not to moan and bl**** groan.


id love to see pics of your dogs. How old are they? I dont think they are slated just people have strong views on the OP (the funny names that cross breeds get) its a forum and not everyone will agree.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

rona said:


> God you make me sound awfully boring, maybe I 'll have to have a spatt, fancy a proper challenge DT


You'd only back me into that bl**dy corner again if we did


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yes but why are they slated all the b***** time.
> They are just dog's like the rest of the bunch.
> I never named them doodles,DD or whatever they are called.
> My dog's are called Elmo,Freya and Hunny B.
> I love all animals this is why i joined this forum,not to moan and bl**** groan.


Can i just say this all my dogs are pedigree and i have also been slated ive had my cavaliers called ugly,deformed all sorts!
but i dont let it bother me i just take it with a pinch of salt!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

For Colsy 
I do not know the answer to that as I personally feel they are not slaterd on here all the time It is sometimes as I said the way members on here with Crossbreeds feel and I cannot stop feelings. 
Everyone takes things more personal than others I suppose. I enjoy my Breed even although they have been called umpteen names lol and you Colsy enjoy your Breed.
The Labradoodle for years has been getting typed about on numerous forums/ blogs etc all over the world. Like any Breed be it Ped or Doodle when it sells Bad Breeders jump on the Money making band wagon and ruin the Breed.
There is a lot of Good and Bad in your Breed as well as mine but I do not get paranoid about comments on a forum re my Breed Why--because I chose it end of story, I do not ask members on here to like them or even live with therm


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have put lots of pics on before.
But i do feel sometimes threads on this forum are started to get us people with crossbreeds backs up.
My dogs are loved in a good home and thats all that matter's really.
I have many dogs 6 in total a few are rescued and i would have more if i had the room.

I have had rats before what great pets,but i know what yopu mean about their tails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Yes but why are they slated all the b***** time.
> They are just dog's like the rest of the bunch.
> I never named them doodles,DD or whatever they are called.
> My dog's are called Elmo,Freya and Hunny B.
> I love all animals this is why i joined this forum,not to moan and bl**** groan.


I agree with you, i believe what ever your breed of dog, it should still be appreciated and loved. You will find some people even get a negative reaction for having a moggie cat (as i do) but in my opinion, a cat is a cat. It's just that some cost more than others. 
I think it's more the fancy names than the dogs themselves that people have strong views on. Probably because in alot of cases it is called a so called designer breed....and that is a whole different ball game as for the reasons/opinions behind them. As i say, personally i love all animals and do not judge on a breed. My only concern would be that a pet is looked after.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> Can i just say this all my dogs are pedigree and i have also been slated ive had my cavaliers called ugly,deformed all sorts!
> but i dont let it bother me i just take it with a pinch of salt!


Yip a large pinch Cav and tomorrow is another day LOL


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree with you, i believe what ever your breed of dog, it should still be appreciated and loved. You will find some people even get a negative reaction for having a moggie cat (as i do) but in my opinion, a cat is a cat. It's just that some cost more than others.
> I think it's more the fancy names than the dogs themselves that people have strong views on. Probably because in alot of cases it is called a so called designer breed....and that is a whole different ball game as for the reasons/opinions behind them. As i say, personally i love all animals and do not judge on a breed. My only concern would be that a pet is looked after.


I agree with you so much I have 4 moggies and 3 pedigrees but i love them all the same yet people seem to like the pedigrees more then moggies


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I have put lots of pics on before.
> But i do feel sometimes threads on this forum are started to get us people with crossbreeds backs up.
> My dogs are loved in a good home and thats all that matter's really.
> I have many dogs 6 in total a few are rescued and i would have more if i had the room.
> ...


Colsy I went through a stage thinking Members were starting threads about mating a poorly sub standard bitch/ dog with a dog/ bitch up the road who was nice looking Doh Yes it angered me as an Ethical and Responsible Breeder who does health test.
If you think about it as well Pedigrees have also been publicly called Mutant Freaks by a programme aired by another Plonker imo lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> Can i just say this all my dogs are pedigree and i have also been slated ive had my cavaliers called ugly,deformed all sorts!
> but i dont let it bother me i just take it with a pinch of salt!


I think Cavs are really pretty dogs but that documentory shocked me but i dont tar all cavs with that problem im open minded like that problems might pop up with breeding its when people ignore them that things get out of hand im sure you dont though just ignore whats said and enjoy your breed


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I agree with you so much I have 4 moggies and 3 pedigrees but i love them all the same yet people seem to like the pedigrees more then moggies


Exactly ive seen so many beautiful cats, especially on this forum. Some were moggies, others pedigree. Each to their own in my opinion. So long as the owner is a responsible, caring owner that should be the only concern any of us have as animal lovers.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> Colsy I went through a stage thinking Members were starting threads about mating a poorly sub standard bitch/ dog with a dog/ bitch up the road who was nice looking Doh Yes it angered me as an Ethical and Responsible Breeder who does health test.
> If you think about it as well Pedigrees have also been publicly called Mutant Freaks by a programme aired by another Plonker imo lol


yep i agree with that
good post!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

clueless said:


> Colsy I went through a stage thinking Members were starting threads about mating a poorly sub standard bitch/ dog with a dog/ bitch up the road who was nice looking Doh Yes it angered me as an Ethical and Responsible Breeder who does health test.
> If you think about it as well Pedigrees have also been publicly called Mutant Freaks by a programme aired by another Plonker imo lol


I know about that tv programme but i do not put on here about the standards of some of the breeds.
I never would not my business.
All things bright and beautiful,all creatures great and small.
Thats my logo.:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Exactly ive seen so many beautiful cats, especially on this forum. Some were moggies, others pedigree. Each to their own in my opinion. So long as the owner is a responsible, caring owner that should be the only concern any of us have as animal lovers.


couldnt agree more and oh Freedom is one hunky boy


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> couldnt agree more and oh Freedom is one hunky boy


lol...you say the nicest things.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I know about that tv programme but i do not put on here about the standards of some of the breeds.
> I never would not my business.
> All things bright and beautiful,all creatures great and small.
> Thats my logo.:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


Why not Some would make a Great debate and maybe make you feel your Breed less picked on LOL Hey start with mine so I can call ya some names:thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Why not Some would make a Great debate and maybe make you feel your Breed less picked on LOL Hey start with mine so I can call ya some names:thumbup:


LOL Clueless love it:thumbup1:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I think Cavs are really pretty dogs but that documentory shocked me but i dont tar all cavs with that problem im open minded like that problems might pop up with breeding its when people ignore them that things get out of hand im sure you dont though just ignore whats said and enjoy your breed


yep i agree and would only ever consider breeding from clear dogs but people will always point the finger since that programe.
but fingers crossed mine are all healthy
they are my fave breed and i dont care what other small minded peeps think


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

clueless said:


> Why not Some would make a Great debate and maybe make you feel your Breed less picked on LOL Hey start with mine so I can call ya some names:thumbup:


Nope cos i wanted a chinese crested and my OH said no more dog's.:thumbsup:
Then i wanted a beagle as well..:thumbsup:
A wolf would be great or a fox.:yikes:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> yep i agree and would only ever consider breeding from clear dogs but people will always point the finger since that programe.
> but fingers crossed mine are all healthy
> they are my fave breed and i dont care what other small minded peeps think


I completely agree one fault and many people blame everyone and lable the breed, Ive never owned a Cav but my OH is smitten by them lol so maybe in the future when the time is right we may get one but untill then im happy just looking at pics.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Nope cos i wanted a chinese crested and my OH said no more dog's.:thumbsup:
> Then i wanted a beagle as well..:thumbsup:
> A wolf would be great or a fox.:yikes:


I read you have 7 cats too any pics?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Nope cos i wanted a chinese crested and my OH said no more dog's.:thumbsup:
> Then i wanted a beagle as well..:thumbsup:
> A wolf would be great or a fox.:yikes:


Oh tell him they are no trouble the little Cresteds lol
Wolfs are being bred by another numpty (in my opinion of course)with Saraloos seemingly a new breeding adventure being attempted Now I defo would not like this F1 Hybrid in the General Public Hands


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeap lots of pictures.
Guess what they are all crossbreeds or moggies.
Charlie a ginger tom 
Tom ginger and white
Pebbles tabby
Sophie tabby
Sooty Black 
Murphy black and white
Tiggy a maine coon cross rag doll.
Its late tonight but will post tomorrow in the cat threads.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Oh tell him they are no trouble the little Cresteds lol
> Wolfs are being bred by another numpty (in my opinion of course)with Saraloos seemingly a new breeding adventure being attempted Now I defo would not like this F1 Hybrid in the General Public Hands


cant understand the mentality of some people wanting to even concider breeding wolfs


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yeap lots of pictures.
> Guess what they are all crossbreeds or moggies.
> Charlie a ginger tom
> Tom ginger and white
> ...


oh cant wait to see them if you want add me as a friend i have pics on my profile.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> oh cant wait to see them if you want add me as a friend i have pics on my profile.


Thanks but dont know how to do that?
still learning on the this blimin computer and forum :confused1:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yeap lots of pictures.
> Guess what they are all crossbreeds or moggies.
> Charlie a ginger tom
> Tom ginger and white
> ...


I just got a little Moggie and she is gorgeous my opinion again of course LOL My last cat was also a moggie and lived till she was 23


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> cant understand the mentality of some people wanting to even concider breeding wolfs


I know Dangerous stuff imo


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> I know Dangerous stuff imo


I agree it is, if we wanted wild animals then we wouldnt have demestocated them lol


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Has anyone succeeded and domesticated a man?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Has anyone succeeded and domesticated a man?


Yep mine does the housework at weekends:wink:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Has anyone successed and domesticated a man


well we dont live like cave men anymore lol so lifes better and easier, but to your question i dont know


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yep mine does the housework at weekends:wink:


PMSL nice one :wink:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Has anyone succeeded and domesticated a man?


Haha the first night you meet them you think you have domesticated them as they act that way but then it goes down hill quickly LOL


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Haha the first night you meet them you think you have domesticated them as they act that way but then it goes down hill quickly LOL


I think we have gone off topic OOOOPS!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I think we have gone off topic OOOOPS!


LOL Probably as usual Although up here in Scotland some men have multiple personalities LOL so maybe mixed breeding somewhere and I do tend to call some names


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> LOL Probably as usual Although up here in Scotland some men have multiple personalities LOL so maybe mixed breeding somewhere and I do tend to call some names


LMAO thats Qaulity


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> LMAO thats Qaulity


Haha Thats not the words I use when they are trying to hold a conversation with ya up the dancing  Anyway I am supposed to be working and am neglecting my patients


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Haha Thats not the words I use when they are trying to hold a conversation with ya up the dancing  Anyway I am supposed to be working and am neglecting my patients


Thanks for the chat you always make me smile


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Well last night I posted my reply on my introduction thread instead of on here and have just caught up with everything.... I have said it before that I love all breeds of dogs although there are some I wouldn't choose to own; I would also have any mongrel/cross. My husband has only ever had mongrels all his life and they are great. I can understand that we all have different opinions and Amen to that, but what riles me is that certain people DT being the main one, imply their opinion is the proper one; they imply that all cross breed breeders are puppy farmers - I have heard of many puppy farmers of many pedigrees and in the course of my work have taken pups from such places. The original thread was asking about certain names being crossbreeds and where the names come from....unfortunately certain people seem to think their opinion in correct and everyone should, like sheep, follow on and agree. Then, the same people turn round and say that those disagreeing are troublecausing. Someone suggested that these cross breeds should stop as there are many dogs needing homes and this is just adding to the problem.... that applies to all dogs of all breeds. There are always many Staffies, Husky type breeds, GSD's etc etc in shelters and rescues because of specific problems but there are still many breeders producing them! Oh, and whilst I cannot remember who it was who said about her mongrel poohing white poohs as if that made them special, that is caused by giving dogs bones which in those days many dogs were fed on . This is an open forum and healthy disagreements are just that; what I feel is so wrong is the few who think they are the elite and their opinion is the right one....meanwhile, in the real world..............


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I havent read all the posts but I have been surprised lately to see that cross breeds with odd names are fetching more money than either of the pure breeds they are bred from. There is something wrong somewhere.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I havent read all the posts but I have been surprised lately to see that cross breeds with odd names are fetching more money than either of the pure breeds they are bred from. There is something wrong somewhere.


No nothing wrong just shows doesn't it what the public prefer..
Good choice i say.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> No nothing wrong just shows doesn't it what the public prefer..
> Good choice i say.


i would say the bad breeders prefear them as they can they can earn more cash on these designer dogs at the moment!
bad breeders breed what ever is selling best
be it pedigree or a cross
and things will only get worse


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> *Chorkie* - Chihuahua / Yorkshire Terrier
> 
> *Shih-Pooh* - Shih-Tzu / Poodle
> 
> ...


Chorkie is
Shih Pooh is
My Tinkerbell is a Yorkiepoo
Jack russels x Chi are real but i don think they called Jack Chi


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No nothing wrong just shows doesn't it what the public prefer..
> Good choice i say.


No, I would say it shows that money grabbing people can make money off the general public who dont realise what they are buying.
And I have nothing against crossbreeds at all. I am going to be getting a cockerpoo from a breeder who breeds sensibly and carefully and does not ask 'designer' prices for the pups. I first read about cockerpoos 35 years ago and they were well established in america then, so I wouldnt count them as any old cross, they have been proven to make a good cross and if they are bred from good parents then what is wrong with them. I also think constantly using labradoodles as an example of a crossbreed is rather silly, again they are established and some lines go back several generations. The problem comes about when breeders are taking any old labrador and any old standard poodle then selling them as labradoodles at the same price as the carefully bred third generation pups. I dont see how these crosses can be compared with the very bizarre crosses which have been given the daft names that the OP put forward and then sold at more than carefully bred pedigree pups. There are plenty of cross breed pups that have been bred by mistake, will make lovely pets but are not being palmed off as a 'new' breed to the ignorant.
hasnt this thread got a bit silly. I have nowhere seen anyone have a go about crossbreeds as pets, only about their daft names and huge price tags.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> i would say the bad breeders prefear them as they can they can earn more cash on these designer dogs at the moment!
> bad breeders breed what ever is selling best
> be it pedigree or a cross
> and things will only get worse


I agree totally with this,

Of course things will get worse because we are no longer getting the odd accidental litter,they are been deliberatly bred and when homes can't be found you get the breeder walking into a vets asking for a litter to be pts.
This happened recently with a litter of Labradoodles,the vet refused to do this and contacted rescue.

Is this really the way to be going ?

I wonder how many rescues are going to be unindated with these crossbred dogs in five years time,I dread to think,we saw the Stafford expolited and look whats happened,I fear the same fate awaits these dogs.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> Chorkie is
> Shih Pooh is
> My Tinkerbell is a Yorkiepoo
> Jack russels x Chi are real but i don think they called Jack Chi


There isnt a yes and no list for these breeds as anyone can xbreed anything and make up a random name


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

ally said:


> I can understand that we all have different opinions and Amen to that, but what riles me is that certain people DT being the main one, imply their opinion is the proper one; they imply that all cross breed breeders are puppy farmers This is an open forum and healthy disagreements are just that; what I feel is so wrong is the few who think they are the elite and their opinion is the right one....meanwhile, in the real world..............


Excuse me but who you like to show me where I have tried to enforce my opionion on others!!! Like everyone else I have stated my opinion and it other members wish to state theirs then thats up to them, I'm not trying to change their minds - like no one will chance mine. Like you said it's an open forum.
And if I choose to put someone/anyone on temporary ignore rather then going round and round in circles then again thats my choice!

I await you directing me to 'my' offending posts!

DT


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well cockerpoo's can be just thrown together too.
Good and bad breeder's everywhere.
But they are lovely i know many of this breed.
I did not pay much for my Guccidoodls so i am not worried,but if people pay a large sum of money for a dog think thats up to the person.
Also with the doodles i have never known a nasty one all family friendly..:thumbup:
UNLIKE SOME BREEDS WHICH PEOPLE SHOULD TAKE CONTROL OF.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Colsy said:


> UNLIKE SOME BREEDS WHICH PEOPLE SHOULD TAKE CONTROL OF.


And these breeds are ?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I know what they are as many people do..
Just like they know what designer dogs are!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Well cockerpoo's can be just thrown together too.
> Good and bad breeder's everywhere.
> But they are lovely i know many of this breed.


of course they can, I did qualify what I said about them.
I have been reading through my local free paper ads. there is an unregistered chihauahua pup in there for £1250, how mad is that. There is a lab cross springer with a funny name for £150 - so they have used a funny name to attract attention but make it very clear what it is and are asking a sensible price. Then there is what I assume is a beagle cross poodle with a funny name but described as a rare breed, not as a cross breed. Without a price!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Well cockerpoo's can be just thrown together too.
> Good and bad breeder's everywhere.
> But they are lovely i know many of this breed.
> I did not pay much for my Guccidoodls so i am not worried,but if people pay a large sum of money for a dog think thats up to the person.
> ...


well all my dogs are perfect family dogs:thumbup:
i got a staffie
4 cavs
and just took a st bernard onow and 3 children and a hubby

its not the breeds its down to how they are socialised and trained!

lets not make this a pedigree verses cross thread plz
at the end of the day these are all our family pets:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I know what they are as many people do..
> Just like they know what designer dogs are!


So tell us then 
And because of the actions of one dog or it's irresponsible owner the whole breed is discrimated against,Mmmm so your saying whole breeds of certain dogs are nasty ?

Never heard so much rubbish! :rolleyes5:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Never said that,dont put words into my mouth.:sneaky2:
I said the people if you look back.
Its not the dog's fault they fall into the wrong hands.
A dog's what you make it,and how much time you put in to them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Never said that,dont put words into my mouth.:sneaky2:
> I said the people if you look back.
> Its not the dog's fault they fall into the wrong hands.
> A dog's what you make it,and how much time you put in them.


You said breeds,not individual dogs,read the above post 

I don't suppose crossbreeds ever fall into the wrong hands though do they ?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sallyanne you have all the answer's..so why ask?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

189 posts later and we're still going round it circles - think we all have to accept that we all have different ideas of what THEIR/YOUR prefect dog is!!!! Below is one of mine - and imo I fail to see how it could be perfected!!! so come on post your pride and joy!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh dear I forgot to post the pic lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Sallyanne you have all the answer's..so why ask?


Who said I have all the answer's ?
I don't, I just don't understand some people's reasoning.
Just wondered why you would discriminate against all dogs of a said breed through the actions of one dog and it's irresponsible owner.

Irresponsible owners are right accross the board not just those who own the breeds which you have not named but we can guess which ones you are referring to.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> 189 posts later and we're still going round it circles - think we all have to accept that we all have different ideas of what THEIR/YOUR prefect dog is!!!! Below is one of mine - and imo I fail to see how it could be perfected!!! so come on post your pride and joy!!!!


i think you could put her a nice pink top onor a pink feather would realy suit her lol
she is a stunner


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

How could one improve my Lily?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I do believe some people on here discriminate against certain breeds.
Name one place that i have named any breed that falls into this catageory?
I have not said things bad about designer dogs,the prices called them ugly and deformed have i?
So why do some people feel the need to do this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Who said I have all the answer's ?
> I don't, I just don't understand some people's reasoning.
> Just wondered why you would discriminate against all dogs of a said breed through the actions of one dog and it's irresponsible owner.
> 
> Irresponsible owners are right accross the board not just those who own the breeds which you have not named but we can guess which ones you are referring to.


Well Sallyanne to be honest I do think you have the answers nine times out of ten , if you want good advise - you'll give it! 
Lol
DT


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I do believe some people on here discriminate against certain breeds.
> Name one place that i have named any breed that falls into this catageory?
> I have not said things bad about designer dogs,the prices called them ugly and deformed have i?
> So why do some people feel the need to do this?


lol you have lost me
i think im havin a blonde day


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> 189 posts later and we're still going round it circles - think we all have to accept that we all have different ideas of what THEIR/YOUR prefect dog is!!!! Below is one of mine - and imo I fail to see how it could be perfected!!! so come on post your pride and joy!!!!


Stunning dog Sue. is she well behaved? I grew up with a girl who had a Weim and he was so obedient, really lovely dog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> i think you could put her a nice pink top onor a pink feather would realy suit her lol
> she is a stunner


Thansks cav - we think she is specail
Thinking of cross breeding her actually - i'd double the value of the pups!!
Wonder if Sallyanne has a stud available


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I do believe some people on here discriminate against certain breeds.
> Name one place that i have named any breed that falls into this catageory?
> I have not said things bad about designer dogs,the prices called them ugly and deformed have i?
> So why do some people feel the need to do this?


I don't know,
I don't do name calling either  Never have and don't intend to start now 

We all have breeds we like and breeds we wouldn't give house room too,that's our own choice.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> How could one improve my Lily?


im thinkin some purple sparkly ear rings and snow boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> How could one improve my Lily?


Purple - definately purple - got to be her colour!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> im thinkin some purple sparkly ear rings and snow boots


Yeah she could do with the snow boots lol

She is gonna be wearing a piggy outfit on World Book Day - she is going to school with the girls,,, they are going as the three little pigs lol

I will post some pics...oink oink


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thansks cav - we think she is specail
> Thinking of cross breeding her actually - i'd double the value of the pups!!
> Wonder if Sallyanne has a stud available


Lol,
I've got a barmey white stafford dog you could use


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Purple - definately purple - got to be her colour!!!


pink - she is gonna have designer pink streaks very soon - and I aint kidding.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Its the same one person charges alot of money for a labradoodle,so people say all labradoodles are expensive.
As if one Staffie bites a person so people say all staffies are bad.

Neither statement is true.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thansks cav - we think she is specail
> Thinking of cross breeding her actually - i'd double the value of the pups!!
> Wonder if Sallyanne has a stud available


lol if sallyanne wont let you use her boy you can use my little man he is a tri colour so they will have super pups!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Its the same one person charges alot of money for a labradoodle,so people say all labradoodles are expensive.
> As if one Staffie bites a person so people say all staffies are bad.
> 
> Neither statement is true.


Only people whom generalise would make them statements. Don't take it the wrong way but that is exactly what you are doing - generalising.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

A person wear a hoodie mugged an old lady. People said all hoodies are muggers.

Actually it isn't the people that said it is it? It is the media....creates hysteria.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Like you all do with the doodles i do believe pot kettle black.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Like you all do with the doodles i do believe pot kettle black.


i hope this is not aimed at me


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Like you all do with the doodles i do believe pot kettle black.


Where have I slated doodles? Where has any one slated doodles?

Any how I need to go take my dog out and collect the baby.

TTFN


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Stunning dog Sue. is she well behaved? I grew up with a girl who had a Weim and he was so obedient, really lovely dog.


At the moment she is still a bit of a handful, but give her another year and I have not doubts she will be as good as Misty (the one that I use as my avaiator). 
love
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Lol,
> I've got a barmey white stafford dog you could use


Yeah sounds good to me!! these weims look great with large white patches one their chests you know!!!! I picked up one once for rescue - it was a beautiful natured dog - we had him here for 3 weeks before going to his new home. The owner actually told me that the breeder had told her when she had brought him that the white on his chest made him very very rare


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we would all accept there are good breeders and bad breeders - of cross breeds and pedigree dogs. The thing that is so frustrating to us cross breed owners is the automatic assumption that we have all bought dogs from bad breeders who have no interest other than money, that we have all paid extortionate amounts for our dogs, and we have bought them because they are so called designer dogs.

Most of us have our dogs because we love them, some of our cross breeds are rescued dogs, some are bought from breeders carefully researched. Some have been health tested and some haven't. Just like the owners of pedigree dogs really.

As for the 'silly names' I find it easier to say my dogs are spoodles or cockerpoos as it is quicker than saying a spaniel and poodle cross. It is generally recognised now that a cockerpoo is a cross breed but if someone doesn't know what a cockerpoo is I am quite happy to say it is a cross breed. My dogs don't actually understand that they are cross breeds or the word cockerpoo. They just know they are happy healthy dogs that have a loving home with responsible owners who look after them.

The point I am trying to make is that cross breed owners are just like other dogs owners. There are good and bad owners (and breeders). There are people who have the dogs for the wrong reasons and there are those of us who have chosen our dogs because that is what we wanted. How would you feel if you wanted, for example, a poodle and I said sorry, there are too many staffies in rescue at the moment, have a staffie instead? My dog is my choice, I don't criticise your choice so please don't criticise mine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Whoa... I've just re-visited my post, and omg did it get out of hand  

I was simply inquiring if the names of the dogs were real or not ?! I never slated the breeds, or the cost of the breeds, OR any cross breed!


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Can I just ask what people mean by a "Designer Dog"? I ask because at the end of the day a dog's a dog and a pet... we have 3 cats - not Maine Coons or Bermese etc. just 2 DLH/ and 1 DSH (Domestic Long Hairs or short hairs) and they are part of our family as is our Labradoodle and all the dogs and cats before them. The dog's a dog, the cats are cats and the only time it matters what breed Ruby is is when someone asks what breed she is. My husband has brought up a good point that essentially it's the Kennel Club that have determined the monopoly on breeds and them and breeders seem to think they are God, and permitted to mess around with breeds to make them what they want the breed to be within their restrictions. Because the KC and breeders of other breeds won't accept Doodles etc. as a breed they are the ones making out the Designer Dog label when at the end of the day they are peoples' family pet regardless. Ruby is our beloved pet regardless of her parentage and the name doesn't matter. When people ask, we tell them she is a Labradoodle from a Labrador and a Poodle. For example, I was taken seriously ill years ago and needed a name for my illness.... it took months to diagnose Multiple Sclerosis and by the time I got a name for it, it didn't matter because I had learnt to live with the symptoms rather than what it was called! It seems to be that things have evolved and nowdays people demand names for everything as is human nature and whereas a mongrel is a mongrel, a crossbreed needs definition. How do we describe a mongrel cross where the parentage is known?


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Moving on from my last post we could be seen as racist against certain cross breeds (well those who are anti) because there could be the same scenario should a person be a cross between scottish and english or french and spanish.... where do we cross the line and who makes that decision?


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

ally said:


> I can understand that we all have different opinions and Amen to that, but what riles me is that certain people DT being the main one, imply their opinion is the proper one; they imply that all cross breed breeders are puppy farmers ...unfortunately certain people seem to think their opinion in correct and everyone should, like sheep, follow on and agree. ..... This is an open forum and healthy disagreements are just that; what I feel is so wrong is the few who think they are the elite and their opinion is the right one....meanwhile, in the real world..............


I think this is unfair!!! Have just re-read through this thread as I can't see why it's got so antagonistic and I don't see that this is true. DT is giving her opinion the same as you are, she has not tried to tell you what you should think anymore than you are trying to tell her what she should think. Yes there are posts that slag off "designer" breeds - but DT wasn't one of these!
This is a personal attack and I don't believe it is justified. 

This is an open forum and a healthy disagreement is exactly what is happening. There's a lot of threads saying cross-breeds have been slagged off on other threads - well comment on that thread there then, lets just answer what happens on this thread here! Otherwise it's just grudge bearing.

I can understand that your work as a vetnurse (i think you said?) has left you annoyed and angry about various things you've seen and you are justified in that from your own experience, and I'm quite likely to agree with you on those things. But lets not stick people in boxes but judge on what they actually say here and now - otherwise we never give people the chance to change their point to view.

I don't have a side in this discussion, as I've said on previous responses I want responsible breedership and responsible ownership - I want whats best for the dog - as we all do. And that criteria applies to pure breds, cross breds, mongrels and designer dogs. I haven't read an opinion that deviates from that on this thread (I don't think I have anyway) so what is the arguing about?!!

(I'm going to hide behind the sofa now.......)

Sh xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the post is getting very silly now it seems like we are getting abit over opinionated mentioning names etc. End of the day why cant we all just agree to disagree its been an interesting post.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree with Shazach and DK Dream - it is getting personal and to start saying we are racist is very very wrong.

I am thinking a song is needed.

A bit Of Bob will do nicely.

YouTube - bob marley - no woman no cry


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I think the post is getting very silly now it seems like we are getting abit over opinionated mentioning names etc. End of the day why cant we all just agree to disagree its been an interesting post.


Trouble is, I don't think we do disagree, everybody seems to have the same views really just coming from different angles


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rona said:


> Trouble is, I don't think we do disagree, everybody seems to have the same views really just coming from different angles


well i mean just accept everyone views and move on then! its the same kinda thing.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I agree with Shazach and DK Dream - it is getting personal and to start saying we are racist is very very wrong.
> 
> I am thinking a song is needed.
> 
> ...


How about Mika - Relax, take it easy......? 

YouTube - Mika - Relax, Take It Easy


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Say what they like about me - I couldn't really give a sh*te - All I have done is to put my opinion across!!!! My rose coloured specs got bust years back! I live it the real world and it's hard sometimes - so if you don't like me telling it like it is - put me on ignore - it's that simple !!! 

My favorite button at the moment - much loved and much used!!!

DT


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Say what they like about me - I couldn't really give a sh*te - All I have done is to put my opinion across!!!! My rose coloured specs got bust years back! I live it the real world and it's hard sometimes - so if you don't like me telling it like it is - put me on ignore - it's that simple !!!
> 
> My favorite button at the moment - much loved and much used!!!
> 
> DT


LOL DT Hope im not on it


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I (I'm going to hide behind the sofa now.......)
> 
> Sh xx


don't you dare hide behind the sofa! What you have said it correct! some ought to read what they are writing BEFORE pressing the submit button 
DT
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> LOL DT Hope im not on it


Never! ......I always respect valid opinions!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> LOL DT Hope im not on it


Snap 

I've used my ignore button a few times


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I daren't use my ignore button incase I miss something lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i tried the ignore button before but then i turned it back off as i was to nosey haha


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I daren't use my ignore button incase I miss something lol


Same here


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Same here


lol and same here


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Jeez is this still going on and on LOL I am thick skinned a Scottish toughy lol and will not use ignore as I like to have my say even if some do not like it 

Anyway I have mentioned on this thread that imo no one is slating any Crossbreed.
As for the member mentioning the Designer Dog name given to these Breeds WELL If you look most of these named crosses adverts 9 times out of 10 it is the Breeder who advertises them as Designer not the Pedigree owned public. 
Someone also mentioned about certain crossbreeds being around for 35 years The Labradoodle, Cockerpoo etc have been around for awhile sooo why not a recognised breed yet? Ask yourselves this although I am off topic


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Jeez is this still going on and on LOL I am thick skinned a Scottish toughy lol and will not use ignore as I like to have my say even if some do not like it
> 
> Anyway I have mentioned on this thread that imo no one is slating any Crossbreed.
> As for the member mentioning the Designer Dog name given to these Breeds WELL If you look most of these named crosses adverts 9 times out of 10 it is the Breeder who advertises them as Designer not the Pedigree owned public.
> Someone also mentioned about certain crossbreeds being around for 35 years The Labradoodle, Cockerpoo etc have been around for awhile sooo why not a recognised breed yet? Ask yourselves this although I am off topic


Great post xxx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Great post xxx


Thanks DK I just feel its very unjust some member always comment that Pedigree owners hate and slate Crossbreeds even although the members type often enough they have no problems with Crosses but some of the Breeders of them. I am on that side I do not like a lot of the Crossbreed Breeders Ethics but I also do not like A lot of Pedigree Breeders Ethics 
It was not Pedigree owners/ breeders who called them designer and gave them silly names imo


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I really dont ever want the doodles to be a recognised breed.
Best to stay the way they are a great dog and make great pets.
By the way i am a crossbreed.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I really dont ever want the doodles to be a recognised breed.
> Best to stay the way they are a great dog and make great pets.
> By the way i am a crossbreed.


LOL Well I hope you have had all the necessary health tests done

Colsy Why do you not think they have become a recogonised Breed yet after all these years


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Wouldn't doubt for one moment that the cocker cross poodle, labrador cross poodle , alsation cross collie, infact every dog that ever walked on this earth irrespective of breed have been round for a long , long time!!!! before many of us were even a twinkle in our dadies eye! 
the difference is when I was a kid they were an accidental mating and 'free to good home'!!!! now they are 'selectivly' breed and have a price tag of up to £1000!!!
Can anyone else smell it??? 
I rest my case!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

clueless said:


> Thanks DK I just feel its very unjust some member always comment that Pedigree owners hate and slate Crossbreeds even although the members type often enough they have no problems with Crosses but some of the Breeders of them. I am on that side I do not like a lot of the Crossbreed Breeders Ethics but I also do not like A lot of Pedigree Breeders Ethics
> It was not Pedigree owners/ breeders who called them designer and gave them silly names imo


You hit the nail on the head!!! pity it took us 238 plus posts to arrive here
love
DT


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Wouldn't doubt for one moment that the cocker cross poodle, labrador cross poodle , alsation cross collie, infact every dog that ever walked on this earth irrespective of breed have been round for a long , long time!!!! before many of us were even a twinkle in our dadies eye!
> the difference is when I was a kid they were an accidental mating and 'free to good home'!!!! now they are 'selectivly' breed and have a price tag of up to £1000!!!
> Can anyone else smell it???
> I rest my case!


Agree somewhat DT But Labradoodle etc some owners and Breeders do take their breed seriously and health test, research etc.. 
So why in your opinion is it not a recognised breed yet


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

clueless said:


> LOL Well I hope you have had all the necessary health tests done
> 
> Colsy Why do you not think they have become a recogonised Breed yet after all these years


Yes i have had a clean bill of health from my Doc.:wink:

I do think one day the ASD's will be a recogonise breed but thats all well and good.
Why aren't all other crossbreeds a recogonise breed as well then ?
I do not really care about being a recogonised breed just love the dog's for what they are not all the hype that goes with the snobbery.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I really dont ever want the doodles to be a recognised breed.
> Best to stay the way they are a great dog and make great pets.
> By the way i am a crossbreed.


I meant to answer another part of this post Colsy. You state "Best to stay the way they are and make great pets" Like every Breed Bred they are not all the same it does depend on the Breeders inmo
By being recognised it would maybe stop as many jump on the bandwagon Breeders but the breed would still be a great pet


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yes i have had a clean bill of health from my Doc.:wink:
> 
> I do think one day the ASD's will be a recogonise breed but thats all well and good.
> Why aren't all other crossbreeds a recogonise breed as well then ?
> I do not really care about being a recogonised breed just love the dog's for what they are not all the hype that goes with the snobbery.


I have never noticed snobbery in my Breed. 
Okay IMO
Dog breeds are not scientifically defined biological classifications, but rather are groupings defined by clubs of hobbyists called breed clubs.

A dog breed is represented by a sufficient number of individuals to stably transfer its specific characteristics over generations. Dogs of same breed have similar characteristics of appearance and behavior, primarily because they come from a select set of ancestors who had the same characteristics.[3] Dogs of a specific breed breed true, producing young closely similar to the parents. An individual dog is identified as a member of a breed through proof of ancestry, using genetic analysis or written records of ancestry. Without such proof , identification of a specific breed is not reliable.[4] Such records, called stud books, may be maintained by individuals, clubs, or other organizations.(taken from Wiki)
Now unfortunately some of these Crossbreeds are ruine already and will never be recogonised.
eg Not being bred to a certain type, some Peds only state Labrador or Poodle no names etc.. 
I do not know Foundation dogs or if there is any documentation for same so difficult to start a recognised standard and also now people are crossing to make F2b, F3 etc and no type really for these either so it totally confuses me thats why I like to ask


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

YouTube - Here We Go Round The Mulberry Bush


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> YouTube - Here We Go Round The Mulberry Bush


Yeah and I am gettin Dizzy so off to explore now


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

clueless said:


> Agree somewhat DT But Labradoodle etc some owners and Breeders do take their breed seriously and health test, research etc..
> So why in your opinion is it not a recognised breed yet


whether is is or is not a recognized breed yet is immaterial in this instance - with relation to this thread that was never the argument from where i'm sitting. My point is and the points I raised and have raised in more then one occassion is the hefty price tag that'some' breeders do attach to these dogs. I happen to think that they are quite an attractive breed, and no doubt highly intelligent if correctly trained.

I feel that the doodle type dogs are the one's that are being most exploited at the moment, yes - i'll agree there will always be a hardened group of breeders who are trying to do their best to establish this breed - but lets face it it's an easy bandwagon to jump onto by those not so 'ethical'

Looking at say the bulldog breeders that may only have one or two pups £2000 for a pup is not that extreme considering that the bitch is more likely to need a c section.
The doodles have larger litters I believe 8 - 10 being the norm! who exactly is monitering these litters???? a bitch in the hands of an unethical breeder who breedes between the age of two years and eight years - could easily produce 70 plus pups -- !!!!:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

clueless said:


> Yeah and I am gettin Dizzy so off to explore now


Dizzy - I'm so dizzy !!!! (can't remember who sang it)


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> whether is is or is not a recognized breed yet is immaterial in this instance - with relation to this thread that was never the argument from where i'm sitting. My point is and the points I raised and have raised in more then one occassion is the hefty price tag that'some' breeders do attach to these dogs. I happen to think that they are quite an attractive breed, and no doubt highly intelligent if correctly trained.
> 
> I feel that the doodle type dogs are the one's that are being most exploited at the moment, yes - i'll agree there will always be a hardened group of breeders who are trying to do their best to establish this breed - but lets face it it's an easy bandwagon to jump onto by those not so 'ethical'
> 
> ...


I think you mean between 10 months and til when they drop!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> I think you mean between 10 months and til when they drop!!


Hey mate (kiss kiss) I'm trying to look on the bright side!!
love
DT


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> Jack russels x Chi are real but i don think they called Jack Chi


I prefer jackahuahua


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

Hiya

I think what a dog is called, whether its a purebred or a cross, or how much it cost is really beside the point. The most important thing is to encourage new owners to find a responsible breeder, or to look for a dog in rescue, and to avoid puppy mills and the pet shops that support them, regardless of what type of dog they are looking for.

Just my 2 cents 

Best wishes,
Linny, Buffy & Spike


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Linny said:


> Hiya
> 
> I think what a dog is called, whether its a purebred or a cross, or how much it cost is really beside the point. The most important thing is to encourage new owners to find a responsible breeder, or to look for a dog in rescue, and to avoid puppy mills and the pet shops that support them, regardless of what type of dog they are looking for.
> 
> ...


And a very good 2 cents worth it was!!:thumbup1::thumbup1:
Great post
DT
xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Colsy said:


> So why dont you all contact the breeder's instead of getting to us pet owner's.
> I love my dog's for what they are, not the price tags they fell off ages ago.
> Google the breeders and complain i am sure they would give you the answer's you are looking for.


ive just noticed your post Colsy & i think it was aimed at me

i think youve misunderstood my posts it is the puppy farmers & the irresponsible BYB's i dislike not owners like yourself, i agree all dogs should be in loving homes. The only reason i'm against breeding crosses isnt because i dont like them its because i love all dogs be they "labradoodles","cockerpoos"or whatever, & i can just see all the unscrupulous cashing in on their increasing popularity. I believe in most cases such crosses are only being bred as a cash crop. I'd like to bet that 99% of them have no health screening done before being bred they use sub standard dogs to breed with & yet they will be using the sales pitch that they are healthier because they have "hybrid vigor" & the unsuspecting GP fall for it.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

You are very quick to jump down people's throats on this forum.
Do you know all us crossbreed owner's and our breeder's then?
What tests we have had done etc..no i dont think so.
I have both pedigree and crossbreeds.
One of my pedigree dogs has had more problems than any of the dogs i have ever owned,but we still love him no matter what.
So good and bad all around.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Colsy said:


> You are very quick to jump down people's throats on this forum.
> Do you know all us crossbreed owner's and our breeder's then?
> What tests we have had done etc..no i dont think so.
> I have both pedigree and crossbreeds.
> ...


look i've got nothing against owners of xbreeds i've got 1 myself!, as i've said before i believe a lot of people are going to cash in on these poor dogs as they become more popular, surely you dont want to see their popularity boom?, you only have to look in rescues to see what happens to breeds when this happens, (my friend has Dobermanns & hated the no docking law, but now shes is quite pleased because since this came in their popularity is falling)
if people do breed them from quality parents & do all the recommended health tests of both breeds used in the cross, than this is the responsible way to go, i just hope in a few years time we dont see lots of these dogs in rescues.

i am also totally against people who dont breed pedigrees responsibly aswell, i personally dont believe any dog should be bred just to make money, if you think i jump down peoples throats thats fine but its only because i care.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Keith is the best pet i have no problems what so ever.
Please visit i am certain he would love to meet you all.:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Keith is the best pet i have no problems what so ever.
> Please visit i am certain he would love to meet you all.:thumbup:


what a great name!:thumbup:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Wouldn't doubt for one moment that the cocker cross poodle, labrador cross poodle , alsation cross collie, infact every dog that ever walked on this earth irrespective of breed have been round for a long , long time!!!! before many of us were even a twinkle in our dadies eye!
> the difference is when I was a kid they were an accidental mating and 'free to good home'!!!! now they are 'selectivly' breed and have a price tag of up to £1000!!!
> Can anyone else smell it???
> I rest my case!


no, that isnt true - the cockerpoo and labradoodle have been bred and named for a very long time. they are not a new or made up 'breed'. In Australia the labradoodle has been bred true and is an accepted breed but in this country they are bred randomly with no thought for a breed standard so they cant be accepted as a breed. You are right on all the other crosses though, any cross can be given a fancy name, advertised as a new breed with a big price tag and there will always be someone that is taken in and will pay up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Blitz said:


> no, that isnt true - the cockerpoo and labradoodle have been bred and named for a very long time. they are not a new or made up 'breed'. In Australia the labradoodle has been bred true and is an accepted breed but in this country they are bred randomly with no thought for a breed standard so they cant be accepted as a breed. You are right on all the other crosses though, any cross can be given a fancy name, advertised as a new breed with a big price tag and there will always be someone that is taken in and will pay up.


Then why are they trying to save the breed in parts of austrailla then??? Think the problem there is worse then here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

And to add 1989 was the year!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Natik said:


> I guess as mixed breed the vet was referring to crosses and not mongrels?
> 
> If he referred to crosses then he is well right that if the parents arent health tested they are likely to suffer the same problems just like the pedigree breeds might do. But responsible cross breeders minimise the risks by health testing and thats all they can do...just like pedigree breeders.


just found your post Natik actually i believe the vet was probably meaning mongrels, as it was aimed at PETA. I only posted it as someone said crosses were possibly healthier than pedigrees even though there is no data on the health of crossbreeds & mongrels to back that statement up.

And i agree that breeders of both should be doing every health test available, what i am curious to know though is do the breeders of crosses screen for all the inherited conditions which can afflict the two separate breeds? for example sabaceous adenitis commonly found in poodles. I'm not being argumentative im just genuinly interested


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> *Bagel Hound* - Basset Hound and Beagle


Why would you cross two breeds that do the same job, have the same colours more or less with the only real difference in leg size?

Sorry, have I missed something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

As someone has kso kindly pointed out - they have been breeding the doodles longer in Austrailla then in the UK, Seems they know what they are doing over there???

The following may make interesting reading therefore

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/Save-the-Labradoodle


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Blitz said:


> no, that isnt true - the cockerpoo and labradoodle have been bred and named for a very long time. they are not a new or made up 'breed'. In Australia the labradoodle has been bred true and is an accepted breed but in this country they are bred randomly with no thought for a breed standard so they cant be accepted as a breed. .


Seems I have a bit of a problem sometimes don't always read properly what has been written - gets especiall bad when I have loughed through two hundred odd posts so Just so we know we are talking about the same dog like! Maybe this will be of interest!!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/Save-the-Labradoodle

Just hope they don't suffer the same plight here!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Bagel Hound? Now that sounds tasty.....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Bagel Hound? Now that sounds tasty.....


yum yum:drool:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> yum yum:drool:


Smoked Salmon and soft cheese for me lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Crayfish for me please!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

"I have successfully crossed a Basset Hound with a Beagle!"

"Brilliant. What breed are you going to call them?"

"Well, the ones with long legs and floppy ears I will call "Beagles" and the ones with short legs and floppy ears i will call "Basset Hounds". What do you think?"

"Sorry, is that the time? Think I left my underwater hairdryer on!".


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Smoked Salmon and soft cheese for me lol


im a veggie so it'll have to be hummus with cottage cheese & a bit of salad for me!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm crossing a weimaner with one of Sally annes Staffies
I'm goin call em Toughs!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Or how about Toffs? You could even get Harry Enfield to sell them in his 'I saw you coming Shop'


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm crossing a weimaner with one of Sally annes Staffies
> I'm goin call em Toughs!


sounds Great! i think they'll be a big hit:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Or how about Toffs? You could even get Harry Enfield to sell them in his 'I saw you coming Shop'


Nah save that for when I cross the same weimy with an afgan!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nah save that for when I cross the same weimy with an afgan!


Have you considered crossing with a lab, in the hope to get a new silver lab? Now that would be a hit....


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Have you considered crossing with a lab, in the hope to get a new silver lab? Now that would be a hit....


Well have seen ads for weimadoodles so yeah why not!!! thats 3 planned litter now! no more suggestions please!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well have seen ads for weimadoodles so yeah why not!!! thats 3 planned litter now! no more suggestions please!


aww DT i was just going to suggest some huskyraners! or is that a motorbike:biggrin:


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Firstly I like the sound of a silver lab! Secondly, it appears that on here, if your opinions not being accepted as the norm, crack jokes/puns instead. Thirdly, IMO there are a considerable amount of unscrupulous breeders of all breeds and crosses. What does infuriate me is the person who says about pedigrees, hybrids, cross breeds, mongrels and Designer Dogs.... designer dogs is a term thought up by someone trying to make a faster buck IMO, but I have never seen an advertisment for a Doodle, etc. quoting the term designer dogs. We are going round in circles because of the bigotry of cross breeds and at the end of the day we are all entitled to our opinions. Mine is obviously that Labradoodles are fabulous dogs, oh and the reason they are not a registered breed is due to the snobbery of the Kennel Club, but then their standards are IMO as low as a Dachsunds belly so it's no loss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

ally said:


> Firstly I like the sound of a silver lab! Secondly, it appears that on here, if your opinions not being accepted as the norm, crack jokes/puns instead. Thirdly, IMO there are a considerable amount of unscrupulous breeders of all breeds and crosses. What does infuriate me is the person who says about pedigrees, hybrids, cross breeds, mongrels and Designer Dogs.... designer dogs is a term thought up by someone trying to make a faster buck IMO, but I have never seen an advertisment for a Doodle, etc. quoting the term designer dogs. We are going round in circles because of the bigotry of cross breeds and at the end of the day we are all entitled to our opinions. Mine is obviously that Labradoodles are fabulous dogs, oh and the reason they are not a registered breed is due to the snobbery of the Kennel Club, but then their standards are IMO as low as a Dachsunds belly so it's no loss.


Maybe you will find this interesting!!!!!!!!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/Save-the-Labradoodle

Let us all hope this will not be the trend in the UK


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

ally said:


> oh and the reason they are not a registered breed is due to the snobbery of the Kennel Club, but then their standards are IMO as low as a Dachsunds belly so it's no loss.


Perhaps you could explain this for us ?

Has anyone tried to gain KC Recogintion for the Labradoodle and if so and it was rejected under what grounds ?


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is the response from Linny posted recently regarding the Petition.

*No, there is not. If you'd taken the time to read the petition, you would see that what they are trying to ban is the sale of pups in pet shops, which in my opinion would be a very good thing.

Unfortunately, the way the proposed legislation had been written, it would have the unintended side effect of banning ANY crossbred dog (including those bred by Guide Dogs) which was not what they wanted to do at all.

For that reason (an others), the proposed legislation has been temporarily shelved until they can come up with a workable solution.

Best wishes,
Linny, Buffy & Spike*__________________


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

With reference to Silver Labradors. I know for a fact that a puppy farmer has tried (unsuccessfully) to produce silver labs. They mated a lab with a weimeraner. The pups came out black. The pf called a well known rescue and said that they could have the pups, otherwise they would be pts.

So how scrupulous is that? Trying to produce something that actually would not be a true labrador and in the meantime whilst carrying out these money making experiments poor pups are getting culled or over worked resuces are coming to the rescue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> Here is the response from Linny posted recently regarding the Petition.
> 
> *No, there is not. If you'd taken the time to read the petition, you would see that what they are trying to ban is the sale of pups in pet shops, which in my opinion would be a very good thing.
> 
> ...


We must be reading something different then - because what i'm reading concerns cross breeding of all dogs including the doodles in NSW


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And to add 1989 was the year!


1989 was what year. Do you mean for labradoodles. I first read about cockerpoos in 1972. I think it is good that they are not accepted breeds though, they would have to be bred to a breed standard and could well losetheir (normally) nice temperament. at the moment they dont conform at all, can end up with any sort of coat and any sort of looks. They were bred in this country by guide dogs but it didnt work as their coats could not be guaranteed to be non moulting. They have put a lot more care into it in Australia and I understand have given them a different name so that they are not mixed up with carelessly bred labradoodles. I have a standard poodle and if I wanted another big dog I think I would get a labradoodle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Blitz said:


> 1989 was what year. Do you mean for labradoodles. I first read about cockerpoos in 1972. I think it is good that they are not accepted breeds though, they would have to be bred to a breed standard and could well use their (normally) nice temperament.


Hi Blitz
I was meaning the labradoodles - but I do not doubt for one moment that in the UK there would have been a litter of poodle/labs born way before then
regards
DT


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Labradoodles/ASD's were initially bred in Australia 31 years ago and unlike the european version actually have up to 40 breeds in their make-up including the Wheaten Terrier making them more suitable with less risk of moulting. The Labradoodle now whilst, as someone has said, they are varied in coats; some being scruffy some more curly, some moult lots and others only slightly, all have a great nature; show no aggression towards other dogs, animals, children, adults whatever the circumstances. The Kennel Club refuse to acknowledge Doodles as a breed for this reason. For many owners, this is the appeal that they are so different. The Kennel Club have too much control over breeders and breed standards and are IMO reponsible for enforcing the breed standards which have, in some breeds caused suffering to the dog. Thanks DT I have signed the petition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

ally said:


> Labradoodles/ASD's were initially bred in Australia 31 years ago and unlike the european version actually have up to 40 breeds in their make-up including the Wheaten Terrier making them more suitable with less risk of moulting. The Labradoodle now whilst, as someone has said, they are varied in coats; some being scruffy some more curly, some moult lots and others only slightly, all have a great nature; show no aggression towards other dogs, animals, children, adults whatever the circumstances. The Kennel Club refuse to acknowledge Doodles as a breed for this reason. For many owners, this is the appeal that they are so different. The Kennel Club have too much control over breeders and breed standards and are IMO reponsible for enforcing the breed standards which have, in some breeds caused suffering to the dog. Thanks DT I have signed the petition.


Correct me if I'm wrong but for a breed to be recognised by the KC it must fit a certain critera,obviously it doesn't and there is not a breed standard and the "breed" is very inconsistant.

When was the application made to the KC and by whom ?
When was it rejected ?

The KC have no control over Breeder's,either you register your pups or you don't.
In all honesty I wish they had more control over Breeders.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

ally said:


> Labradoodles/ASD's were initially bred in Australia 31 years ago and unlike the european version actually have up to 40 breeds in their make-up including the Wheaten Terrier making them more suitable with less risk of moulting. The Labradoodle now whilst, as someone has said, they are varied in coats; some being scruffy some more curly, some moult lots and others only slightly, all have a great nature; show no aggression towards other dogs, animals, children, adults whatever the circumstances. The Kennel Club refuse to acknowledge Doodles as a breed for this reason. For many owners, this is the appeal that they are so different. The Kennel Club have too much control over breeders and breed standards and are IMO reponsible for enforcing the breed standards which have, in some breeds caused suffering to the dog. Thanks DT I have signed the petition.


I think you have to reside in NSW to sign the petition - I do hope that that is not a full page of signatures tht could be voided! I'd add again - and it's the last time i'm saying this nicely!!!

I think they are lovely natured dogs every single one I have met has left a good impression on me!! I would even go so far aa to say I would even consider homing a rescue one!!!!! How much people pay is up to them AGREED - but it p*sses me off BIG TIME how unscupulous breeders do try to con the public into thinkinjg they are something rare and unique!
Yes there are bad breeders in every breed - there always will be but at the moment the doodles appear to be the dogs that are most exploited!
Now - do you have a problem with me saying this???? maybe you'd better read all I have written and maybe you'll realize it's because I do care!!!! for ALL dogs.
I have had much to do with pf's and there aftermath!!! if ever you see half i've seen your opinion will maybe change!
END OF!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I actually got offered a labradoodle for free - she was seven months old and the breeder couldn't sell her. She looked a dear little dog - a bit like a small scruffy labrador. Alas she was all the way up in Aberdeen and was too far to go trekking up and down several times.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

The crosses they come up with baffle the mind. Especially the craze with doodles. Labradoodles..fair enough but breeders are going over the top with it now. I mean cockerdoodle?? I know dogs can be frisky but I'm sure some of it's forced just so people will go "awww isn't that a cute name, here's hundreds of pounds"


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Blitz said:


> at the moment they dont conform at all, can end up with any sort of coat and any sort of looks. .


Part of their charm for me is that they all look pretty different, my mums LD looks completley at odds to my aunts one (but she is in Aus!)


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

What I love about Labradoodles is that they are all so different, but you can always spot them. I love many other breeds of dogs and would have one of all of them if I could. Don't get me wrong, I'm not just tuned into doodles or cats; I saw horrific things whilst working for the RSPCA and adore all animals, wild or tame. It makes my blood boil (as I imagine it does with everyone on animal forums) that people are responsible for harming animals, but at the end of the day I personally can only do so much. I know we have to agree to differ on our views, but I know that essentially we are all on the same side...loving and protecting animals!


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And a very good 2 cents worth it was!!:thumbup1::thumbup1:
> Great post
> DT
> xx


LOL!!! Thanks DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

ally said:


> What I love about Labradoodles is that they are all so different, but you can always spot them. I love many other breeds of dogs and would have one of all of them if I could. Don't get me wrong, I'm not just tuned into doodles or cats; I saw horrific things whilst working for the RSPCA and adore all animals, wild or tame. It makes my blood boil (as I imagine it does with everyone on animal forums) that people are responsible for harming animals, but at the end of the day I personally can only do so much. I know we have to agree to differ on our views, but I know that essentially we are all on the same side...loving and protecting animals!


I think you and I are finally seeing eye to eye:thumbup1::thumbup1:
Took us nearly 300 posts to reach stale mate though
xx
DT


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> ive just noticed your post Colsy & i think it was aimed at me
> 
> i think youve misunderstood my posts it is the puppy farmers & the irresponsible BYB's i dislike not owners like yourself, i agree all dogs should be in loving homes. The only reason i'm against breeding crosses isnt because i dont like them its because i love all dogs be they "labradoodles","cockerpoos"or whatever, & i can just see all the unscrupulous cashing in on their increasing popularity. I believe in most cases such crosses are only being bred as a cash crop. I'd like to bet that 99% of them have no health screening done before being bred they use sub standard dogs to breed with & yet they will be using the sales pitch that they are healthier because they have "hybrid vigor" & the unsuspecting GP fall for it.


Hi Noushka

Unfortunately, there will always be puppy millers ready to cash in on popular types of dogs, be they purebreds or crossbreds. I'm not sure if it was the same in the UK, but puppy mills started pumping out Huskies here a few years ago after the movie "Snow Dogs was released, and a lot of them ended up in shelters. The same thing happened with Dalmatians after the "101 Dalmatians" movie.

Puppy mills are always ready and willing to make a buck, and they don't care whether it's a purebred or a crossbred, as long as it sells. However, I don't believe that this is any reason to discourage responsible breeders of these dogs. If anything, it just pushes more prospective dog owners into the greedy hands of the puppy mills.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Then why are they trying to save the breed in parts of austrailla then??? Think the problem there is worse then here!


Hi DT

The prospective NSW legislation is trying to cut down on the number of dogs in shelters (a very worthy aim), in part by cutting down on the overall number of dogs that are bred.

Unfortunately, the way the legislation is written, it will only allow people to breed dogs that are of breeds recognised by the ANKC. That means that ALL crossbred dogs in NSW will be banned, even those from responsible breeders, along with any of the breeds that are not currently recognised here in Australia (like Swiss White Shepherds etc). At the same time, it will give a stamp of approval to any breeder who is a paid up member of the ANKC, which unfortunately includes some puppy mills that sell their pups to pet shops and dog wholesales.

This wasn't the original intention of the proposed legislation at all - it's simply been badly written. The petition is about raising awareness of the issue, and trying to get the legislation back on track, so that it gets rid of the puppy mills but keeps the responsible breeders.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but for a breed to be recognised by the KC it must fit a certain critera,obviously it doesn't and there is not a breed standard and the "breed" is very inconsistant.
> 
> When was the application made to the KC and by whom ?
> When was it rejected ?
> ...


Hi Sallyanne,

There are a large group of Labradoodle breeders in Australia, the US, and other countries who are working towards developing the Labradoodle as a breed, with a breed registry, breed standard etc (see Australian Labradoodle Breed Standard).

Whether or not they ever decide to apply for Kennel Club breed recognition would be up to their committee and their members. Personally, I hope they never do, as I can't see that Kennel Club recognition offers too many benefits.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think you have to reside in NSW to sign the petition - I do hope that that is not a full page of signatures tht could be voided! I'd add again - and it's the last time i'm saying this nicely!!!
> 
> I think they are lovely natured dogs every single one I have met has left a good impression on me!! I would even go so far aa to say I would even consider homing a rescue one!!!!! How much people pay is up to them AGREED - but it p*sses me off BIG TIME how unscupulous breeders do try to con the public into thinkinjg they are something rare and unique!
> Yes there are bad breeders in every breed - there always will be but at the moment the doodles appear to be the dogs that are most exploited!
> ...


Hi DT,

Thank you for publicising my petition. You don't have to be a NSW resident to sign 

Fortunately, there are not many Labradoodles who turn up in rescue here in Australia at the moment, and the few that do are quickly snapped up. However, that could change if their popularity continues to increase, and more puppy mills jump on the band wagon.

President Obama recently said that Labradoodles are one of the types of dogs he's considering for his girls. Personally, I hope he doesn't, as they really don't need a higher profile that they already have.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Linny said:


> Hi Sallyanne,
> 
> There are a large group of Labradoodle breeders in Australia, the US, and other countries who are working towards developing the Labradoodle as a breed, with a breed registry, breed standard etc (see Australian Labradoodle Breed Standard).
> 
> ...


Well it would at least restrict the amount of litters the breeders could produce from a bitch if nothing else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you aware how many pups a bitch can produce before it drops in the hands of an unscrupulous breeder????


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Why did you delete the message you just posted to me Linny???
Just curious????


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well it would at least restrict the amount of litters the breeders could produce from a bitch if nothing else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you aware how many pups a bitch can produce before it drops in the hands of an unscrupulous breeder????


Hi DT,

I believe that's already covered. Also, those Australian Labradoodles that are sold as pets are either desexed, or are sold under an agreement that they will not be bred from and will be desexed.

Having said that, I don't on an Australian Labradoodle, and I'm not a member of any Labradoodle group, so you may be better off taking up any issues you have with someone who is 

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Why did you delete the message you just posted to me Linny???
> Just curious????


Wrong thread 

best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Linny said:


> Hi DT,
> 
> I believe that's already covered. Also, those Australian Labradoodles that are sold as pets are either desexed, or are sold under an agreement that they will not be bred from and will be desexed.
> 
> ...


But!! I don't have any issues!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Linny said:


> Hi DT,
> 
> I believe that's already covered. Also, those Australian Labradoodles that are sold as pets are either desexed, or are sold under an agreement that they will not be bred from and will be desexed.
> 
> ...


Interesting - but I can't quite get a handle on this, maybe it's a little late for me -- of maybe my brain is doodled but are you saying that before a litter is sold in Austraila the pups would have been castrated and spayed??? At what age are they being sold ??? 18 months??
regards
DT


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Interesting - but I can't quite get a handle on this,* maybe it's a little late for me -- of maybe my brain is doodled but are you saying that before a litter is sold in Austraila the pups would have been castrated and spayed???* At what age are they being sold ???* 18 months??regardsDT


I think she means they are sold under contract like most pedigree cats are vets are starting to do early age neutering i know cats its as young as 12-13 weeks for both sexs


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Interesting - but I can't quite get a handle on this, maybe it's a little late for me -- of maybe my brain is doodled but are you saying that before a litter is sold in Austraila the pups would have been castrated and spayed??? At what age are they being sold ??? 18 months??
> regards
> DT


Hi DT

Either that, or they are sold with a spay/neuter contract (ie an agreement to not breed from them, and to have them desexed). Early Spay/Neuter is quite widespread here in Australia, although I must say I'm not it's biggest fan. I think the minimum recommended age for ES&N is 12 weeks, but it also depends on the pup's weight. I waited until after 12 months with both my dogs.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I think she means they are sold under contract like most pedigree cats are vets are starting to do early age neutering i know cats its as young as 12-13 weeks for both sexs


Hi DK
no it definately says they are sold either desexed or with a contract!
lol
DT


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hi DK
> no it definately says they are sold either desexed or with a contract!
> lol
> DT


Yes, that's right. Do you not have ES&N in the UK?

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Linny said:


> Yes, that's right. Do you not have ES&N in the UK?
> 
> Best wishes,
> Linny


 we do for cats im not sure for dogs but cant see why not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Linny said:


> Yes, that's right. Do you not have ES&N in the UK?
> 
> Best wishes,
> Linny


The age at which they are castrated has confused me!! I am not so anti spaying at an early age as spaying early can have benifits for the bitch i'e spaying before first season is said to completely eliminate the risk of mammory tumers.

BUT castrating before maturity is imo barbaric!

As for the contract relating to breeding - on can only assume that you legal system is more thorough then ours!
DT


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> BUT castrating before maturity is imo barbaric!
> 
> DT


Why??? why isnt it barbaric to the female too?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

heres a link

Benefits of Neutering (Castrating) Male Dogs & Puppies


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

With the bitch it is recommended that spaying is done between the 1st and 2nd season - of late there has been much research into early spaying and it is believed that spaying early prevent the bitch from mammory tumurs in later life - this said I would still not spay until after the first season.

with a dog - done prior to maturity - this can have bizarre effects on their behavior. Also there is severe concerns over growth There is a rescue that I know that castrates as young a four month!!! they have received a lot of negative response - I have stopped donating to that particular rescue as I know others have!
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> heres a link
> 
> Benefits of Neutering (Castrating) Male Dogs & Puppies


It's american!!!!! and its a well know fact that castration does not necessiarily improve behaviour


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well from what ive researched it dosent effect there behaviour they recomend before a year old.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> It's american!!!!! and its a well know fact that castration does not necessiarily improve behaviour


just because its american dosent mean anything its starting to happen in UK weather we like it or not. I am not going to argue on this as i feel what ive researched is fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/castrationindogs.html

OK DK - I get your point - so much so that I have posted another american for you!!!!! PAy particular attention to the growth plates!

I do however much rely on the advise given by my vet then the info I pick up off the internet!!! 
regards
DT


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> As for the contract relating to breeding - on can only assume that you legal system is more thorough then ours!
> DT


Some breeders also take a fairly hefty deposit, which is only returned once a Spay/Neuter certificate is presented.

It sounds as if Spay/Neuter must be a lot more common here in Australia than in the UK. It's sort of considered to be a bit socially irresponsible to have a pet dog or cat (ie that is not being used for breeding) that is not desexed, although of course there are still a lot of people who do.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually the whole link is well worth reading by anyone prior to having their dog catrated!!! - but the area I was specifying is below (just is case you missed it! If you want more - ask I have bucketloads!

In terms of your dog's health, two overriding concerns are present. Castration at an early age may cause the dog to become overly tall, as the growth plates in the long bones will not close at the appropriate time; additionally, the dog will lack breadth of chest. The combination of these two factors sets the stage for your dog to have painful orthopedic problems. The OFA has published articles on this subject. An early age means below 1 year in small and medium sized dogs, and below 2 to 2.5 years in large and giant breeds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Linny said:


> Some breeders also take a fairly hefty deposit, which is only returned once a Spay/Neuter certificate is presented.
> 
> It sounds as if Spay/Neuter must be a lot more common here in Australia than in the UK. It's sort of considered to be a bit socially irresponsible to have a pet dog or cat (ie that is not being used for breeding) that is not desexed, although of course there are still a lot of people who do.
> 
> ...


I must agree that does sound a very sensible idea - and one I would certainly go for -

But I have never said I am against spaying or castration - just castration at too early an age. Therefore would you not be better by applying your time to reading what I have actually written rather then by trying to cause an arguement - because having read all your posts I have little doubt as to why you are here!
Are you really that bored!!

and for your perusal - more points relating to early castratingThe second concern regarding your dog's health is highly malignant prostate cancer. Virtually all malignant prostatic tumors in dogs occur in castrated dogs. Castrating your dog puts him at risk for one of the worst cancers he can get. While you remove the very slight risk of testicular cancer in castrated dogs, that's a small matter; the incidence of testicular cancer is so minimal. Also, almost all testicular cancers in dogs are benign. If we find a testicular tumor, we normally remove the testicle with the mass and leave the remaining one intact. The relative incidence and severity of the tumors of the prostate relative to tumors of the testicle makes the decision to keep your dog intact a virtual no-brainer. The information on the incidence prostatic malignancies was obtained through a very large study of the records at veterinary colleges. These findings have been published for several years


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> well from what ive researched it dosent effect there behaviour they recomend before a year old.


Well can I suggest then that you do a little more research before making such statements!


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I must agree that does sound a very sensible idea - and one I would certainly go for -
> 
> But I have never said I am against spaying or castration - just castration at too early an age. Therefore would you not be better by applying your time to reading what I have actually written rather then by trying to cause an arguement - because having read all your posts I have little doubt as to why you are here!
> Are you really that bored!!


Hi DT

I wasn't trying to argue for Early Spay & Neuter - just explain what it was, and that it's common in Oz. If you read through my posts, you'll note I also said I wasn't a big fan of it, and waited until my dogs were more than 12 months old.

I think it might be time for that scotch 

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Blitz said:


> no, that isnt true - the cockerpoo and labradoodle have been bred and named for a very long time. they are not a new or made up 'breed'. In Australia the labradoodle has been bred true and is an accepted breed but in this country they are bred randomly with no thought for a breed standard so they cant be accepted as a breed. You are right on all the other crosses though, any cross can be given a fancy name, advertised as a new breed with a big price tag and there will always be someone that is taken in and will pay up.


They are an accepted Breed you say I have never noticed any entered at a Show???
They will never be an accepted Breed when the F1's were not being bred to a type and now they are moving onto F2 F2b F3 etc....


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

clueless said:


> They are an accepted Breed you say I have never noticed any entered at a Show???
> They will never be an accepted Breed when the F1's were not being bred to a type and now they are moving onto F2 F2b F3 etc....


Hi Clueless,

The term "Labradoodle" and "Cockapoo" are both widely recognised as referring to a crossbred dog, and are both now in the Oxford English Dictionary.

Australian Labradoodles aren't recognised by any major kennel club, as far as I'm aware. They have their own shows though, in the same way as some other unrecognised breeds do, such as Miniature Fox Terriers and Swiss White Shepherds etc.

Just by the by, I don't own an Australian Labradoodle. My Labradoodle is a crossbreed 

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Linny said:


> Hi Clueless,
> 
> The term "Labradoodle" and "Cockapoo" are both widely recognised as referring to a crossbred dog, and are both now in the Oxford English Dictionary.
> 
> ...


Thanks Linny You was confusing me LOL Easy done though as was at work


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Actually the whole link is well worth reading by anyone prior to having their dog catrated!!! - but the area I was specifying is below (just is case you missed it! If you want more - ask I have bucketloads!
> 
> In terms of your dog's health, two overriding concerns are present. Castration at an early age will cause the dog to become overly tall, as the growth plates in the long bones will not close at the appropriate time; additionally, the dog will lack breadth of chest. The combination of these two factors sets the stage for your dog to have painful orthopedic problems. The OFA has published articles on this subject. An early age means below 1 year in small and medium sized dogs, and below 2 to 2.5 years in large and giant breeds.


I think it may be worth amending this to read "may become overly tall" as users may see your statement as a factual inevitability. There are conflicting reports on the issue of ESN, most by bodies or professionals of some standing so I don't think the issue is a medical certainty by any means.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

I asked my vet about ESN and the response was that it is common in Australia and America. The reason it isn't done here as a matter of routine is that it is just the way vets are taught. Much like cats being neutered through the flank here, no other country does it in this way apparently.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Linny said:


> Hi Noushka
> 
> Unfortunately, there will always be puppy millers ready to cash in on popular types of dogs, be they purebreds or crossbreds. I'm not sure if it was the same in the UK, but puppy mills started pumping out Huskies here a few years ago after the movie "Snow Dogs was released, and a lot of them ended up in shelters. The same thing happened with Dalmatians after the "101 Dalmatians" movie.
> 
> ...


Hi Linny, yes "snow dogs" has done no favours for Sibes i hate the fact that my breed is becoming so popular & yet some people on here are actually pleased that these crosses are gaining popularity without understanding the implications. This is my main concern many more lovely dogs will now be exploited because they are now seen as valuable where in the past they were "worthless" to those who expoit dogs. I have said in my previous post though that breeding these dogs responsibly like every breed is the way to go its just ashame there are no laws for all breeders to ensure health screening is done. But i do worry that most people are going to breed these crosses just for money unlike many of the people who show & work dogs, most of my friends who have bred puppies only breed for themselves they actually pray for small litters, be they pedigree or cross i dont agree with anyone breeding just for cash.

i've just read your previous post on refunding deposits when dogs have beed spayed/neutered i think this is a very responsible thing to do


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Linny said:


> Hi Sallyanne,
> 
> There are a large group of Labradoodle breeders in Australia, the US, and other countries who are working towards developing the Labradoodle as a breed, with a breed registry, breed standard etc (see Australian Labradoodle Breed Standard).
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering,
So as yet KC Recognition has never been applied for as far as you know,I thought from a previous poster that it had and was rejected.

Does anyone one in the UK know if KC Recognition has been applied for regarding the Labradoodle ?


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

Lucysmom said:


> Hi
> I think it takes many generations for characturistics to actually breed true to form.
> I find it quite sad that people make money from what are and have always been accidents.
> to breed dogs of different breeds together deliberatley to make money and not to better the health or both breeds is wrong.
> ...


Good comments Lucysmom. Breed standards were first set up to breed sound pups, true to the breed standard, so you would achieve sound puppies with good temperaments. Its dangerous messing about withe genetics, no wonder dog attacks are increasing. These people don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

mummyschnauzer said:


> Good comments Lucysmom. Breed standards were first set up to breed sound pups, true to the breed standard, so you would achieve sound puppies with good temperaments. Its dangerous messing about withe genetics, no wonder dog attacks are increasing. These people don't know what they are doing.


Sorry, but that is a very ill thought out response and very unfair toward the people who are trying to breed labradoodles as ethically as possible, there are a lot of pedigree breeders out there that have no idea what they are doing either.
I have yet to hear of a labradoodle attacking anyone, have you?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

No Labradoodles don't atrack and never will i doubt.
Keith is still around you know.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No Labradoodles don't atrack and never will i doubt.
> Keith is still around you know.....


I don't think that's true either Colsy, as so much depends on the owners


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

rona said:


> Sorry, but that is a very ill thought out response and very unfair toward the people who are trying to breed labradoodles as ethically as possible, there are a lot of pedigree breeders out there that have no idea what they are doing either.
> I have yet to hear of a labradoodle attacking anyone, have you?


I just dont think they will i know 100's and not one of them has any aggression.
Daft as a brush all the one's i know.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one reason I wanted cockerpoos, their temperament is wonderful and so is every labradoodle I've ever seen, they all just want to play and are extremely affectionate and loving dogs. 

What is the difference between a pedegree breeder choosing which dogs to breed from and a labradoodle breeder picking dogs she knows? Surely it is the same, no responsible breeder would breed from a dog with a bad temperament, whether that is a pedegree or a cross breed. If we are criticising bad breeding it should be across the board, don't just pick on people who choose to breed cross breeds.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Why dont you all say Labradoodles have no place on this planet cos thats what most of you on this thread mean.
Lots of pedigree dogs are really badly breed and cannot breath,brains to large for their heads,lots have many problems but they still carry on breeding them.
Health tested dogs as well haa.
Also they mate with their family members,but thats ok is it.
I have not seen a really poorly or sick labradoodle with all these health issues yet,maybe its because they are crossed and are healthy dogs.
As i say i have both pedigree and crossed.
All dogs at some stage in their lives were crossed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Why dont you all say Labradoodles have no place on this planet cos thats what most of you on this thread mean.
> Lots of pedigree dogs are really badly breed and cannot breath,brains to large for their heads,lots have many problems but they still carry on breeding them.
> Health tested dogs as well haa.
> Also they mate with their family members,but thats ok is it.
> ...


Why don't you take a chill pill!
Lily mums when you've the time can you change the bl**dy record for us please?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Is this just 'have a go at labradoodles' thread? Coz I think they are lovely dogs! Personally I have a Chiweenie and she is the best!! I dont think chi's or daschunds have any major genetic health probs. She is an energetic, friendly, protective, outdoors loving lapdog. And best of all her less extreme back length means less risk of disc problems later in life. So crossing can have benefits.
My friend has a Jack Chi who is equally lovely too, and I saw an advert today for Schnockers. No idea if they are any good but dont you just love the name! 
Schnockers!!!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Why don't you take a chill pill!
> Lily mums when you've the time can you change the bl**dy record for us please?


No why don't you Dt great name by the way see why you are called that.
No its not nice when you slate peoples pets and the labradoodles is it?
Do we slate any of your dogs don't think so.
Get a life and enjoy your dogs while they are here i say !!!!!!


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, from a forum we frequent, we do meets regularly and we travel all over the uk to do so. This means that myself and the owners of the forum, plus OHs etc. have met 100's of Labradoodles, Goldendoodles, Cockerpoos, Spoodles etc. and NOT ONE has shown any aggression towards other dogs; any animals, humans, whether newborns or adults and anything inbetween. We personally have grandchildren and Ruby has always been fantastic with them whatever their age. We have cats plus we live on a Nature Reserve so are surrounded by swans, ducks, geese, coots, herons and more. None of the doodles have attempted to chase or harm the wildfowl or any other animals, so don't you dare suggest that the doodles could be vicious. The Labrador and Weimeraner; Border Collies and small Terriers are all recognised as dogs likely to bite humans or other animals and the generalised reputation of the Husky family of breed is being unsociable towards other animals. BUT in all those cases there are exceptions to the rule - so far there have been no reports of doodles attacking!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No why don't you Dt great name by the way see why you are called that.
> No its not nice when you slate peoples pets and the labradoodles is it?
> Do we slate any of your dogs don't think so.
> Get a life and enjoy your dogs while they are here i say !!!!!!


I've already taken one hunny bunch!!!! :mad2::mad2::mad2:

Now coley be a good lad and show me where I've slatted the doodles!!! Because I am getting seriously p*ssed of at being accused of saying things I havn't!!!

I'm waiting!
I


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The age at which they are castrated has confused me!! I am not so anti spaying at an early age as spaying early can have benifits for the bitch i'e spaying before first season is said to completely eliminate the risk of mammory tumers.
> 
> BUT castrating before maturity is imo barbaric!
> 
> ...


why is castrating before maturity barbaric but spaying is ok. Spaying early can cause problems with an underdeveloped vulva and with both sexes it can affect the coat. Why cant owners wait till they are physically mature and why do some vets (who dont have to live with the after affects) recommend early neutering.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Blitz said:


> why is castrating before maturity barbaric but spaying is ok. Spaying early can cause problems with an underdeveloped vulva and with both sexes it can affect the coat. Why cant owners wait till they are physically mature and why do some vets (who dont have to live with the after affects) recommend early neutering.


I don't agree with either sex being castrated or spayed as it happens - The post you quote of mine was in reponse to a question asked of myself!!! And I do genuinly think it is worse with the males- if you check my posts you will see that imo I said between first and second season for a female.
DT


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Now DT's think you are a cyber bully..
This forum is run for people with pets thats why its called PET FORUM.....DOH !!!
I came on here to talk about my pets but dont get the chance ..just keep getting slated about health issues which i may have none of your business.
I dont ask if anyone's dog is health tested i just like hearing about different breeds etc.
So the labradoodles and other dogs that aren't health tested pay the price on this forum..
What would you like these people to do with untested dogs??


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Now DT's think you are a cyber bully..
> This forum is run for people with pets thats why its called PET FORUM.....DOH !!!
> I came on here to talk about my pets but dont get the chance ..just keep getting slated about health issues which i may have none of your business.
> I dont ask if anyone's dog is health tested i just like hearing about different breeds etc.
> ...


Pardon - you have me completely lost yet again!
I think the best thing I can do is to press the ignore button, maybe for the sanity of all it would be a good idea if you perhaps did the same.
Kind Regards
Double Trouble


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Pardon - you have me completely lost yet again!
> I think the best thing I can do is to press the ignore button, maybe for the sanity of all it would be a good idea if you perhaps did the same.
> Kind Regards
> Double Trouble


Yours does not seem to be working does it,press harder....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Yours does not seem to be working does it,press harder....


hehe for your charm and wit before pressing the button - for the second time i'll give you some rep!!! hows that!!! 

Oh - just a little friendly ??
One track pony


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> hehe for your charm and wit before pressing the button - for the second time i'll give you some rep!!! hows that!!!
> 
> Oh - just a little friendly ??
> One track pony


Have you found it yet??? :thumbup1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I've said this before and i'll say it again:

Whatever people's views on crossbreeding, it's still going to happen. No one person's views are going to make it stop. There are pluses and minuses for pedigree breeding, and there are pluses and minuses with crossbreeding. There are also risks in both. Many, many popular pedigree breeds of dog can be ridden with diseases, conditions and other problems, it's not just the crossbreeds.

And what I also find completely nonsensical is people trying to argue against crossbreeding with people who own crossbreeds and 'designer dogs'. Whatever breed you own, you will stick up for it, and then people wonder why arguments break out!

Not everyone who owns doodles or spoodles or whatever daft name they want to come up with has bought the dog purely based on its name. Maybe someone fell in love with that puppy or breed because it appealed to their lifestyle and their personal choice, not because they wanted a 'designer dog'. Not everyone is like that, and i'm thouroughly surprised and disappointed that some members of this forum (and im not getting at anyone in particular at all, so don't all start mouthing off at me ) cannot just accept the fact that some people own crossbreeds and they're proud of their dogs.

Come on people, there's members on here twice my age who are behaving as if they were half my age. Just accept the fact that not everyone has a pedigree and not everyone wants a pedigree. And to all you crossbreed owners, stop arguing back! If a pedigree owner wants to have a go at you purely for the breed you own, just ignore them.

I've only been a member for a few months, but i'm starting to get ABSOLOUTELY SICK of these ridiculous and pointless arguments and slating people just because of the dog they own.

*GROW UP AND STOP ARGUING EVERYONE.​*
it's getting ridiculous.​
Can I just add, i'm guessing that most of you will be so wrapped up in your own stupid little arguments and trying to get 'one up' on other members that this post will probably go completely un-noticed and the arguing will indeed carry on in its silly, childish little manner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't heard of any Labradoodle attacks yet.....

I think it's pretty dangerous to summise that they will never attack,especially if from the irresponsible breeders out there who breed dogs with iffy tempraments.

As for breeding well it seems the non breeders on here know more about breeding and how genetics works than us Breeders who have studied hard etc.
Perhaps Colsy you could enlighten us as to how genetics,outcrossing,line breeding and in breeding actually works ?


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

I love ALL types of dog, some I would never want to own myself and some I would, we have always had cross breed dogs when I was growing up, now I have pedigree ones but would have another cross breed any day.

I really like the look of the "doodle" cross dogs but I do think it's very silly for some to say that they would never attack or show aggression, I know of 2 doodles and the both of them are very nasty dogs to the point where they have to have a muzzle on when they go out (they are from different family's) so I do think that saying they would never show aggression is irresponsible and quite silly.

Dog's are dog's and no matter what breed they are pedigree or cross there is always a chance they could show aggression for some reason or another.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, it seems to me that the person who's record is stuck is Double Trouble (very apt name IMO) oh and as a word of advice, tae proper note of peoples' names and have the decency to quote them correctly please - they bleat on about things, bullying as they go the people who disagree. They spout on about the ignore button - well damn well use it and but out. We people who put constructive things on the forums shouldn't feel intimidated (just so you know I don't) and bullied. Open forums are just that - and to the person who felt the need to shout loudly to say "shut up" how rude are you? We are all expressing our opinios which is what these forums are for. DT suggests that it took 300 posts for her and I to see eye to eye....we don't, especially on ESN.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> Well, it seems to me that the person who's record is stuck is Double Trouble (very apt name IMO) oh and as a word of advice, tae proper note of peoples' names and have the decency to quote them correctly please - they bleat on about things, bullying as they go the people who disagree. They spout on about the ignore button - well damn well use it and but out. We people who put constructive things on the forums shouldn't feel intimidated (just so you know I don't) and bullied. Open forums are just that - and to the person who felt the need to shout loudly to say "shut up" how rude are you? We are all expressing our opinios which is what these forums are for. DT suggests that it took 300 posts for her and I to see eye to eye....we don't, especially on ESN.


Well I'm lost for words again - after tying to enlighten the subject it is re-incarnated yet again! What is your problem??? I do not name names, I do not slate the breed, I am respectful in my replies - you on the other hand!!!
And as for not agreeing of ES&N if you agree with spaying and catrating babies then all I can say is I pity any you breed!
Now please be so kind as to show me any disrepectful posts made by myself prior to the sheep joining forces yesterday evening!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> Well, it seems to me that the person who's record is stuck is Double Trouble (very apt name IMO) oh and as a word of advice, tae proper note of peoples' names and have the decency to quote them correctly please - they bleat on about things, bullying as they go the people who disagree. They spout on about the ignore button - well damn well use it and but out. We people who put constructive things on the forums shouldn't feel intimidated (just so you know I don't) and bullied. Open forums are just that - and to the person who felt the need to shout loudly to say "shut up" how rude are you? We are all expressing our opinios which is what these forums are for. DT suggests that it took 300 posts for her and I to see eye to eye....we don't, especially on ESN.


And how dare you tell me to but out - show me any constuctive helpful posts you have made on any sugject other then the doodle subjects and maybe I'm repect you! 
How very sad you must be!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ally said:


> Well, it seems to me that the person who's record is stuck is Double Trouble (very apt name IMO) oh and as a word of advice, tae proper note of peoples' names and have the decency to quote them correctly please - they bleat on about things, bullying as they go the people who disagree. They spout on about the ignore button - well damn well use it and but out. We people who put constructive things on the forums shouldn't feel intimidated (just so you know I don't) and bullied. Open forums are just that - and to the person who felt the need to shout loudly to say "shut up" how rude are you? We are all expressing our opinios which is what these forums are for. DT suggests that it took 300 posts for her and I to see eye to eye....we don't, especially on ESN.


There's one thing to express an opinion, and being a fair person, I do believe that everyone is entitled to one. What the problem with this place is, is that people do express those opinions, but it all too often ends up in pointless arguments, such as this thread. Some people on here do not have the respect for others to just agree to disagree, they always have to take it too far and try and shove their opinions down the throats of others, which is how these arguments break out.

And may I just point out some of the hypocrisy of your post?



ally said:


> oh and as a word of advice, tae proper note of peoples' names and have the decency to quote them correctly please





ally said:


> and to the person who felt the need to shout loudly to say "shut up" how rude are you?


I see you failed to take your own advice there, congratulations 

I don't know whether you were referring to the post I made, as you failed to take note of the name of the poster and quote them correctly, but if you'd take the time to read that post, you'll see I wasn't arguing, in fact, i'm doing quite the opposite and trying to put a stop to the argument, and I do not see how that is rude.

Yes, people are entitled to their opinions, and yes this forum is open and can be used for discussions (which can be very interesting on here when carried out correctly) but the forum should not be used to bully or insult other members based on what breed of dog they have.

I was simply saying that all dogs can have problems whether pedigree or crossbreed, and I see no rudeness in that. In fact, I find your post very rude, as you are singling out one specific member (who I happen to have respect for and find very helpful) and being extremely rude to them.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I know this is a touchy subject... designer dogs, hybred dogs, cross breeds with a fancy (weird) name... what ever you want to call them... But I think it's going too far now... I found a website with breed names on... and I know some of these do exist... like Labradoodle, Cockapoo's etc, but do ALL of them ?! I've never heared of some of them, just curious as to if they are infact real, or someone's taking the michael...
> 
> *Bugg* - Pug / Boston terrier
> 
> ...


Thought we would go back to the original post and hear peoples comments. Do you think these are real names or made up ones?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

They are all made up


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you Lilys Mum, I think this thread is getting dangerously close to being locked :lol:

I think some of them are made up by individual breeders as a way of making them sound fashionable, bringing the whole 'designer dog' thing back around. It is a bit daft, I don't see what's wrong with just calling them 'Pug x Boston Terrier', always seemed to work in the past


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Thank you Lilys Mum, I think this thread is getting dangerously close to being locked :lol:
> 
> I think some of them are made up by individual breeders as a way of making them sound fashionable, bringing the whole 'designer dog' thing back around. It is a bit daft, I don't see what's wrong with just calling them 'Pug x Boston Terrier', always seemed to work in the past


A bit like key at the door? Or should we say revolving doors...one gets locked then another starts..mind u today looks like world war 3 has started.

My crossbreed I call Heinz 57 - and I quite like that - it describes her perfectly :wink:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> A bit like key at the door? Or should we say revolving doors...one gets locked then another starts..mind u today looks like world war 3 has started.
> 
> My crossbreed I call Heinz 57 - and I quite like that - it describes her perfectly :wink:


LOL yeah, like a revolving door of doodles and spoodles and poos 

hehe our last dog was a Heinz and he had a lead that had "Heinz 57" all the way up it  I never actually understood what it meant until I joined this place 

I always used to wonder why my dog was a walking ketchup advertisement LOL


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Firstly Portia Elizabeth I apologise for not mentioning your name, but I didn't want to get it wrong so thought it was better to be polite... I have taken your coment on board! I was actually comenting to DT who doesn't seem capable of spelling Colsey right.

Double Trouble, I do not agree with ESM under any circumstances - my remark about not seeing eye to eye was that you commented about castration being more acceptable than spaying. From a professional point of view, it is much harder to perform said surgery the younger/smaller the animal is and that isn't including the long-term problems that can be caused. 

I have, should you check properly, responded to some other threads including some Introductions and one asking for advice about collars, harnesses etc. As I am new to this forum, I haven't posted may yet, but that will change in time.... that said, I'm not bothered about receiving respect from such a person as DT who can't see beyond the end of their nose and backtracks on many of her comments.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/castrationindogs.html
> 
> OK DK - I get your point - so much so that I have posted another american for you!!!!! PAy particular attention to the growth plates!
> 
> ...


Im not going to comment on this thread more as I feel that you have strong views and belive what you say is right, Everyone has different veiws on this and no one is right. I only posted the link to prove that animals do get neuterd early I didnt say i agreed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> Firstly Portia Elizabeth I apologise for not mentioning your name, but I didn't want to get it wrong so thought it was better to be polite... I have taken your coment on board! I was actually comenting to DT who doesn't seem capable of spelling Colsey right.
> 
> Double Trouble, I do not agree with ESM under any circumstances - my remark about not seeing eye to eye was that you commented about castration being more acceptable than spaying. From a professional point of view, it is much harder to perform said surgery the younger/smaller the animal is and that isn't including the long-term problems that can be caused.
> 
> I have, should you check properly, responded to some other threads including some Introductions and one asking for advice about collars, harnesses etc. As I am new to this forum, I haven't posted may yet, but that will change in time.... that said, I'm not bothered about receiving respect from such a person as DT who can't see beyond the end of their nose and backtracks on many of her comments.


I don't think that your last comments are called for DT has changed the tone of her comments as I see it so as not to offend not as a back track


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I haven't heard of any Labradoodle attacks yet.....
> 
> I think it's pretty dangerous to summise that they will never attack,especially if from the irresponsible breeders out there who breed dogs with iffy tempraments.
> 
> ...


As far as I was aware "line breeding" is a soft phrase used by livestock breeders - it is simply another form of in breeding which requires culling to route out the passage of any undesirable trait. I'm not a dog breeder though.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ally said:


> Firstly Portia Elizabeth I apologise for not mentioning your name, but I didn't want to get it wrong so thought it was better to be polite... I have taken your coment on board!


What, be polite and call me rude? Why thankyou 

Anyway, we've finally got back on topic and we'd very much like it to stay that way, so what are your views on the naming of crossbreeds? Do you think they are completely made up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> As far as I was aware "line breeding" is a soft phrase used by livestock breeders - it is simply another form of in breeding which requires culling to route out the passage of any undesirable trait. I'm not a dog breeder though.


I'm talking in dog breeding terms not livestock 
So my original question still stands.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> Double Trouble, I do not agree with ESM under any circumstances - my remark about not seeing eye to eye was that you commented about castration being more acceptable than spaying. From a professional point of view, it is much harder to perform said surgery the younger/smaller the animal is and that isn't including the long-term problems that can be caused.
> 
> .


Excuse me!!!!! I would NEVER ever agree to castration - are you sure you have the right person??? PLEASE show me the thread - I can only assume there is a wording error!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Excuse me!!!!!* I would NEVER ever agree to castration - are you sure you have the right person???* PLEASE show me the thread - I can only assume there is a wording error!!!


I think DT agreed more with Spaying but not Castration if i read correctly last night.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> Double Trouble, I do not agree with ESM under any circumstances - my remark about not seeing eye to eye was that you commented about castration being more acceptable than spaying. From a professional point of view, it is much harder to perform said surgery the younger/smaller the animal is and that isn't including the long-term problems that can be caused.
> 
> .


I am waiting!!!! When you can find the time to get you head out of your ar*e please point me to the offending thread!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am waiting!!!! When you can find the time to get you head out of your ar*e please point me to the offending thread!!!!


Well DT you've just proved me wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Well DT you've just proved me wrong


Sorry Rona
I was trying with all my strength to make light of the issue! To accuse me of saying that I agree with castrating young is monsterous!!! I have said over and over againn not to castrate until fully matured!

going to take a chill pill while I await the post I requested!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry Rona
> I was trying with all my strength to make light of the issue! To accuse me of saying that I agree with castrating young is monsterous!!! I have said over and over againn not to castrate until fully matured!
> 
> going to take a chill pill while I await the post I requested!
> ...


I should if I was you.
Do you remember why you called me sherlock?
I think Ally has done the same or similar


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Double Trouble I will type this in capitals to ensure everyone reads it... I HAVE LOOKED BACK OVER THE WHOLE THREAD AND REALISE THAT I AM WRONG TO ACCUSE YOU OF AGREEING TO ESN. I SINCERELY APOLOGISE FOR MAKING THAT ACCUSATION WROGLY AND HOPE YOU WILL ACCEPT THIS APOLOGY. Portia Elizabeth I cannot remember calling you rude and the reason I didn't quote your name was that as I was commenting on DT getting Colsey's name wrong, it would have been hypocritical to have got your name wrong. That does not consitute calling you rude.

On the subject of the thread, I think many of those names have been made up as an explanation of the breeds involved; be it by unscrupulous breeders trying to get on the bandwagon and make megabucks or people just keeping the advertising costs down by using as few words as possible. That said, many are laughable!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> Double Trouble I will type this in capitals to ensure everyone reads it... I HAVE LOOKED BACK OVER THE WHOLE THREAD AND REALISE THAT I AM WRONG TO ACCUSE YOU OF AGREEING TO ESN. I SINCERELY APOLOGISE FOR MAKING THAT ACCUSATION WROGLY AND HOPE YOU WILL ACCEPT THIS APOLOGY. Portia Elizabeth I cannot remember calling you rude and the reason I didn't quote your name was that as I was commenting on DT getting Colsey's name wrong, it would have been hypocritical to have got your name wrong. That does not consitute calling you rude.
> 
> On the subject of the thread, I think many of those names have been made up as an explanation of the breeds involved; be it by unscrupulous breeders trying to get on the bandwagon and make megabucks or people just keeping the advertising costs down by using as few words as possible. That said, many are laughable!!!


Errr Colsy hasn't got an E in it:hand:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

*wishes she never posted the thread*  

I've read practically everyone's comments, and no one's slated any of the breeds IMO. 
Yes, some may like them, and some may not. But that's each to their own, isn't it? I'm sure the owners of the Labradoodles and Cockerpoo's etc don't like certain breeds some other people have, am I right? And I'm sure at some point you've slated that breed... everyone has an opinion, voicing it is great, but lets not let it get outta hand. 

Kiss and make up everyone!


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

OOOOOps sorry Colsy and thanks Rona for pointing it out!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> OOOOOps sorry Colsy and thanks Rona for pointing it out!!!


I found that sooo funny


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> I found that sooo funny


Why?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Why?????


Cos Ally was having a go at you for not spelling Colsy's name properly


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Cos Ally was having a go at you for not spelling Colsy's name properly


Are you trying to have me sharpen my axe yet again????
coz I'm telling you it's bl**dy sharp tonight!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you trying to have me sharpen my axe yet again????
> coz I'm telling you it's bl**dy sharp tonight!


Your getting mad and I'm finding this funnier and funnier.
You're not reading the posts again are you:hand::hand:
I'm back to Sherlock, didn't get long off did I?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Your getting mad and I'm finding this funnier and funnier.
> You're not reading the posts again are you:hand::hand:
> I'm back to Sherlock, didn't get long off did I?


Nah - glad to see your psudo has been reinstated!
My axe is raised!!!! is will fall any minute now
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nah - glad to see your psudo has been reinstated!
> My axe is raised!!!! is will fall any minute now
> xxxx


Be good now


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Be good now


I actually think I am always good!! just like you are!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

has there been any final conclusion on this thread? 

are them doglets for real or just made up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I actually think I am always good!! just like you are!


Yeh your a bit more volatile though, and you've had a lot of provocation recently


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Just incase anyone is finding it hard to make their mind up,,, I have found a very apt song...

YouTube - Bucks Fizz - Making your mind up - song for europe 1981


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ally said:


> Double Trouble I will type this in capitals to ensure everyone reads it... I HAVE LOOKED BACK OVER THE WHOLE THREAD AND REALISE THAT I AM WRONG TO ACCUSE YOU OF AGREEING TO ESN. I SINCERELY APOLOGISE FOR MAKING THAT ACCUSATION WROGLY AND HOPE YOU WILL ACCEPT THIS APOLOGY. Portia Elizabeth I cannot remember calling you rude and the reason I didn't quote your name was that as I was commenting on DT getting Colsey's name wrong, it would have been hypocritical to have got your name wrong. That does not consitute calling you rude.
> 
> On the subject of the thread, I think many of those names have been made up as an explanation of the breeds involved; be it by unscrupulous breeders trying to get on the bandwagon and make megabucks or people just keeping the advertising costs down by using as few words as possible. That said, many are laughable!!!


Your apology is gracefully accepted! The tone however leaves somewhat to be desired!
However I have an odd sense of de-ja-vue - where we not in exactly this same situation yesterday evening when I tried to hand you the olive branch? Only to find this evening that it was flung back my face??

That said  maybe we should move on! In the hope that normal order will shortly be restored!



ally said:


> As I am new to this forum, I haven't posted may yet, but that will change in time.... that said, I'm not bothered about receiving respect from such a person as DT who can't see beyond the end of their nose and backtracks on many of her comments.


Perhaps you would now be so kind as to explain to me the above statement!!! Hopefully with time - you will guide me to my posts where I appear to backtrack on many of my comments

I again await you perusal of this matter.
Regards
Dt


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Double Trouble - if you are feeling a bit volatile I have the perfect song for you. INXS - you need to listen to it whilst drinking a good red wine,,,then get up and do some real good stomping around. Glug your wine and turn the volume up...

YouTube - INXS - New Sensation


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Double Trouble - if you are feeling a bit volatile I have the perfect song for you. INXS - you need to listen to it whilst drinking a good red wine,,,then get up and do some real good stomping around. Glug your wine and turn the volume up...
> 
> YouTube - INXS - New Sensation


Nope!!! feeling perfectly stable fanks!!! just waiting for my reply!!! yet again!!! it's like watching paint dry though - a very slow process! can someone point out my post to the recipient of my axe please?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Blimey... Not sure I really want to read all 40 pages - have I missed anything good here????


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Blimey... Not sure I really want to read all 40 pages - have I missed anything good here????


Its a bit like a walk round the block - you always end up back at the same place


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Blimey... Not sure I really want to read all 40 pages - have I missed anything good here????


Nope but I found it hilarious
It's got to be the pills I'm on, got my sense of humour back


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Nope but I found it hilarious
> It's got to be the pills I'm on, got my sense of humour back


Lucky you - i've lost mine


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Yeh your a bit more volatile though, and you've had a lot of provocation recently


Yep - I know


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

omg i carnt believe this thread is still going
double trouble how are you tonight?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

cavrooney said:


> omg i carnt believe this thread is still going
> double trouble how are you tonight?


Hi cav - thanks for asking - but alas i'm pretty much the same as I was last night!
losing the plot!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hi cav - thanks for asking - but alas i'm pretty much the same as I was last night!
> losing the plot!


yep i can see why i think this thread is getting silly
go have a vodka on me lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry it's took so long to reply, i've been doing something more useful with my time - college work. But now i've finished it so here you go:



ally said:


> Portia Elizabeth I cannot remember calling you rude





ally said:


> and to the person who felt the need to shout loudly to say "shut up" *how rude are you?*


hope that's served as an appropriate reminder


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Sorry it's took so long to reply, i've been doing something more useful with my time - college work. But now i've finished it so here you go:
> 
> hope that's served as an appropriate reminder


That was superb - you should be on stage LMFAO


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> That was superb - you should be on stage LMFAO


LOL thankyou thankyou! *takes a bow and collects roses from stage*


----------



## PARIS&TROY (Jan 28, 2009)

You asked to be pointed to the offensive comment on the Taking the p#@$ thread.... you offended me no. 47!
I ONLY suggested that Gucci maybe better discussed on a fashion forum or somewhere more suitable, not a animal forum? It was a light hearted comment!
Maybe your reaction to that is a small indication of a deeper sadness that you feel and a signal to why you got a repeated slating thoughout the above thread?
Even your welcome message to me on joining this site was abrupt and made me very aware of your presents!
Im guessing you like everyone to know your opinions regardless of theirs? I too like people to know how I feel. If my comment "that's a whole new forum!" offended you I am sorry,I was amused by your obvious knowledge of the Gucci range.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

PARIS&TROY said:


> You asked to be pointed to the offensive comment on the Taking the p#@$ thread.... you offended me no. 47!
> I ONLY suggested that Gucci maybe better discussed on a fashion forum or somewhere more suitable, not a animal forum? It was a light hearted comment!
> Maybe your reaction to that is a small indication of a deeper sadness that you feel and a signal to why you got a repeated slating thoughout the above thread?
> Even your welcome message to me on joining this site was abrupt and made me very aware of your presents!
> Im guessing you like everyone to know your opinions regardless of theirs? I too like people to know how I feel. If my comment "that's a whole new forum!" offended you I am sorry,I was amused by your obvious knowledge of the Gucci range.


Sorry but I actually asked to be taken to the thread wherby I had supposedly back tracked on my opinions the poster being Ali
regards
DT


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

1,383................


----------



## PARIS&TROY (Jan 28, 2009)

yes I read it before I clicked post!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Shazach said:


> 1,383................


1,384...............


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Shazach said:


> 1,384...............


oops sorry - this isn't the count to a million thread is it?
Was just trying to post on a thread that was goinig somewhere...........

Sh.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Shazach said:


> 1,384...............


lol i carnt believe its still going:eek6:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL i love this thread, it's so gonna get locked.

I too am eagerly awaiting a reply from Ally. Might have to check back in the morning


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> LOL i love this thread, it's so gonna get locked.
> 
> I too am eagerly awaiting a reply from Ally. Might have to check back in the morning


don't hold you breath Elizabeth as I have a feeling that we could be waiting a very long time!
Which is rather rude considering that I bore the brunt of the accuzations!
love
Dt


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> don't hold you breath Elizabeth as I have a feeling that we could be waiting a very long time!
> Which is rather rude considering that I bore the brunt of the accuzations!
> love
> Dt


I see your pass hasn't run out yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I see your pass hasn't run out yet


Yep - he's gone up!!!! bad vibes all around !!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep - he's gone up!!!! bad vibes all around !!!


Oh dear... I think you had better put ur axe away and get up the wooden hill, sort ur old man out::aureola:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Oh dear... I think you had better put ur axe away and get up the wooden hill, sort ur old man out::aureola:


Have other ideas for my axe at the moment Dusty!!!! and it ain't nice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Won't be back tonight DT, if you look at the profile, Ally seems to go to bed early


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Won't be back tonight DT, if you look at the profile, Ally seems to go to bed early


Your up late Sherlock thanks for letting me know - maybe i'll have an early night!!!

You know whaqt they say about the early bird???? maybe i'll catch her tomorrow??


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Think Ally may go to bed early as she has MS.


Rant About Poop!
Views: 186
Posted By ally
Re: Rant About Poop!

As I have MS I sometimes need my wheelchair and can't count the times I've hd to steer round piles of sh1t. I feel that people are quick enough to complain about dogs being unwelcome in places so by...


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Just so we know what we are talking about :


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Well well theis thread is still going Great as I have had a few good Rep poiunts from it Mods PLEASE do not close LOL.
Anyway Hoiw many times does members have to keep typing Nothing against Labradoodles etc...
It seems to calm the situation then the same ones start again saying their dogs are being slated Jeez I am out of this one as too much parrot talk Enjoy

ps. Re the topic incase anyone forgets what my opinion is I think some of these names are stupid


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> Just so we know what we are talking about :


bootifull


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> Just so we know what we are talking about :


Beautiful the expression in the eyes has grabbed me!
Thank you for sharing!
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

ally said:


> Firstly Portia Elizabeth I apologise for not mentioning your name, but I didn't want to get it wrong so thought it was better to be polite... I have taken your coment on board! I was actually comenting to DT who doesn't seem capable of spelling Colsey right.
> 
> Double Trouble, I do not agree with ESM under any circumstances - my remark about not seeing eye to eye was that you commented about castration being more acceptable than spaying. From a professional point of view, it is much harder to perform said surgery the younger/smaller the animal is and that isn't including the long-term problems that can be caused.
> 
> I have, should you check properly, responded to some other threads including some Introductions and one asking for advice about collars, harnesses etc. As I am new to this forum, I haven't posted may yet, but that will change in time.... that said, I'm not bothered about receiving respect from such a person as DT who can't see beyond the end of their nose and backtracks on many of her comments.


For those of you that are wondering - this is the post that I am waiting a reply one! - the first part has already been sorted out - but to think i'll let the last part rest
Hell will freeze over first

Sorry for dragging this out! but until it's put to bed I'll keep posting
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> For those of you that are wondering - this is the post that I am waiting a reply one! - the first part has already been sorted out - but to think i'll let the last part rest
> Hell will freeze over first
> 
> Sorry for dragging this out! but until it's put to bed I'll keep posting
> DT


someone said before the lady who posted it ha MS so is usually prob in bed early as she will be exhausted


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry for dragging this out! but until it's put to bed I'll keep posting
> DT


Perhaps the mods can just rename it the DT Memorial "Look At Moi!" thread, and we can all get some sleep 

Cheers,
Linny


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Linny said:


> Perhaps the mods can just rename it the DT Memorial "Look At Moi!" thread, and we can all get some sleep
> 
> Cheers,
> Linny


your so funni

I never name names me! maybe coz i'm nice:thumbup::thumbup:
by the way do they have many doodle forums where you are! just curious!!! because surely the time factor would be more approriate!
Ah go on admit it - you love me really - if I weren't here you;d be bored!!!


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> Just so we know what we are talking about :


Thanks for putting us all back on topic Spoodlemum. They are GORGEOUS!!!

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

We wern't off topic if I recall! not all of us anyway! they are truelly stunning!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

They're gorgeous dogs, they look to have really soft fur, and her eyes are so expressionate, what a lovely dog 

See, people don't dislike the breed, they dislike the way they can be bred, and the whole 'designer dog' thing, nobody has anything against the actual dogs, they're the innocents in all this!


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Linny said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................


yes! you do seem to have that effect on the majority of us I fear! Good job i/m hear to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you say something DT? Sorry, I must of dozed off 

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> For those of you that are wondering - this is the post that I am waiting a reply one! - the first part has already been sorted out - but to think i'll let the last part rest
> Hell will freeze over first
> 
> Sorry for dragging this out! but until it's put to bed I'll keep posting
> DT


DT
I do think that Ally has already apologised, the apology for the first bit, I believe that also covered the point of back tracking.
As to the part about not requiring your respect, that surely is any persons right


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> DT
> I do think that Ally has already apologised, the apology for the first bit, I believe that also covered the point of back tracking.
> As to the part about not requiring your respect, that surely is any persons right


Absolutely Rona - I did not even pay attention to the respect bit hardly noticed it in fact!.

My anger was riled by the ES&N and the backtracking the later of which I do not recall seeing any further mention by Ally! but if you say it's been covered then thats good enough for me. (we don't call you Sherlock for nought:thumbup

Me finks it's maybe time I let sleeping daugs lay! Dont' feel able to contribute sensibly no more anyway!

Did you see the post regarding the Bassett that I posted last night?

regards
DT


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Think this one has now run its course so will be closed :thumbup:


----------

